# Películas clásicas que son un tostón infumable/una pumi pero no te atreves a decirlo porque está mal visto socialmente y en los clubs de snobs.



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

*La esposa de Frankenstein* (1935). 7,8 en IMDB. Casi nada. Casi un OCHO.

Frankenstein hace waaaaa waaaaaaa durante toda la película, parece un gato de dos metros que hace soplidos, y dice algunas pocas frases en plan indio. Todo ridiculisimo.
Todos los actores sobreactuando en plan hard. Hay una actriz vieja en especial, el alivio cómico, que te rompe las bolas con su voz y su sobreactuación. Es muy hostiable.
Trama ultra simplona, lineal y aburrida. No da miedo, da pereza. El primer cashgrab (secuela) de la historia del cine ya marcaba las pautas a seguir.
La esposa de frankenstein, que es toda la gracia de la película, sale menos de 5 minutos para hacer caras raras de española oliendo mierda.

No me vale la excusa que es de 1935 porque "El hombre invisible"(1933) es bastante mejor que este montón de mierda.

Después sigo dando estopa.


----------



## JmDt (22 Nov 2021)

Cualquiera de Almodóvar.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Cualquiera de Almodóvar.



He dicho clásico.


----------



## zeromus44 (22 Nov 2021)

Sin ninguna duda, me ha salido sola.

Ciudadano Kane. Todo lo buena película que quieras, pero hasta una oveja se suicidaría si tuviera que verla entera del tirón de lo aburrida que es.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Nov 2021)

2001: Una odisea en el espacio


----------



## JmDt (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> He dicho clásico.



Cierto, lo siento pero no puede resistirme a soltar esto.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> 2001: Una odisea en el espacio



Así me gusta. Hay que entrar fuerte.

Estaría bien que dijeráis por qué para fomentar un poco más el odio generalizado. Y entre todos aumentar los índices de malestar general en el foro.


----------



## tejoncio (22 Nov 2021)

El club de la lucha. Infumable.
No me enteraba de nada, todo ilogico.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Pues la 2 es todavía peor. La primera es la única decente porque tiene un planteamiento nudo desenlace, aunque sí es bastante larga.

Por favor sed más ofensivos a ver si podemos irritar a alguien.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Nov 2021)

SOLARIS Y STALKER de tarkovsky

Dos truños infumables que pusieron de moda los commis gafapastosos




Ingmar bergman cualquiera de sus coñazos existenciales


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SOLARIS Y STALKER de tarkovsky
> 
> Dos truños infumables que pusieron de moda los commis gafapastosos
> 
> ...



Yo con lo cinefilo que soy no he tenido cojones de empezar esas dos. Ya te digo todo. Me pasa lo mismo con películas ultra largas históricas al rollo "El Gatopardo".
Lo de Bergman pienso iwal. Da risa ver gente los 60's explicandote de qué va la vida cuando no han tenido que mamar gilipolleces mundiales como el coronatimo y otros fraudes analogos.


Más hate.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Nov 2021)

Casi todos los clásicos se ven 1 vez, y ya está. Si no, no es un clásico.


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Nov 2021)

Don Pajarotto, le veo un poco intratable hoy.
Por unirme al coro, "Casablanca". Muy pretenciosa y simplona. Sí, Bogart tiene estilo, la Bergman una belleza con chispa y el comisario gabacho golferia, pero no salen de ahí.

Y al Lazlo lo entregaria gratis a los nazis.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Don Pajarotto, le veo un poco intratable hoy.
> Por unirme al coro, "Casablanca". Muy pretenciosa y simplona. Sí, Bogart tiene estilo, la Bergman una belleza con chispa y el comisario gabacho golferia, pero no salen de ahí.
> 
> Y al Lazlo lo entregaria gratis a los nazis.



Yo ya he dicho anteriormente que a Bogar no le puedo ni ver, que me recuerda al perro Tristón y me es imposible tomarle en serio.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Nov 2021)

Lo que el viento se llevó............ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Suburban2 (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo ya he dicho anteriormente que a Bogar no le puedo ni ver, que me recuerda al perro Tristón y me es imposible tomarle en serio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 846207



Es un actorazo (actor de actores) y ha hecho PELICULONES. Pero tienes razon.

Una pelicula, que me resulto entretenida pero que no la pillo, o la veo mu pasada de vueltas, que me decepciono mucho el final fue ''Los Sospechosos Habituales''. Y sobre el papel, a priori, diria que es un peliculon. Pero para mi no.

Deberia de volver a verla, solo por las modas blatantemente 90eras valdria la pena.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Nov 2021)

Lo que el viento se llevó, totalmente inaguantable, lo he intentado varías veces y es que no puedo, lenta, mala, pesada, acentos ridiculos de la negra de mierda… 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2021)

No me parecieron infumables pero Laura, El halcón maltés, Tener o no tener, La noche del cazador, Sabrina o La fiesta de mi niña no me gustaron tanto como esperaba.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Así me gusta. Luchad entre vosotros. Que el odio no pare plox.

Entertain me.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (22 Nov 2021)

La puta guerra de las galaxias.

Simplemente, odio el espacio.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Nov 2021)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> No me parecieron infumables pero Laura, El halcón maltés, Tener o no tener, La noche del cazador, Sabrina o La fiesta de mi niña no me gustaron tanto como esperaba.



Todas las que dices son un puto coñazo de gente hablando NON STOP. Incluye a esa lista "The uninvited" de 1944.

Todas menos La noche del Cazador que para mi es obra maestra y no se parece en nada al resto de las que has puesto.

La de Sabrina se puede salvar tb por ser de Wilder.


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (22 Nov 2021)

Lo que el viento se llevo


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Some like it hot o Con Faldas a lo loco.

No soporto a Jack Lemmon. Hace caras de retrasado constantemente. La película en sí no es mala-mala pero me parece bastante overrateada hasta el asco. Los chistes no hacen gracia y han quedado desfasadisimos. Visto hoy en día es como pfffff y facepalm de cringe over 9000. Es demasiado larga.

Wilder me gusta más cuando no hace comedias. O si las hace que no salga Jack Lemmon.


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Nov 2021)

Todas las gafapastadas de Antonioni, Godard o Tarkovski. Es con esta gente que Europa empezó a perder la batalla del cine contra EE.UU.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

A mi la sensiblidad me sale de la punta de la polla y no la soporto tampoco.


----------



## atasco (22 Nov 2021)

la de octochento y una noche en paris o algo asi


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2021)

Otra de mucho parloteo aburrido es Historias de Philadelphia. 

No se si es clásica pero Psicosis no me gusta nada.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Otra de mucho parloteo aburrido es Historias de Philadelphia.
> 
> No se si es clásica pero Psicosis no me gusta nada.



Creo que las peliculas de mucho parloteo (SON INSOPORTABLES) se llaman screwball comedies. Y sí, son terribles. Te pasas todo el rato leyendo los subs porque es imposible entender nada a la velocidad que van. Y doblado no me lo voy a poner porque me dan asco las películas dobladas.


----------



## JmDt (22 Nov 2021)

8½ - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> 8½ - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terrible mierda es ésa.


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2021)

Ocho y medio me aburrió pero aguanté hasta el final. La que deje a la mitad fue La dolce vita. Sí me gustó mucho Amarcord. 

Teléfono rojo volamos hacia Moscú no está mal pero se supone que es una farsa y no me reí mucho.


----------



## JmDt (22 Nov 2021)

Con La Delgada Línea Roja me pareció un insufrible la primera vez que la vi y en cambio en posteriores visionados me ha gustado bastante


----------



## Decipher (22 Nov 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SOLARIS Y STALKER de tarkovsky
> 
> Dos truños infumables que pusieron de moda los commis gafapastosos
> 
> ...



Eso. El séptimo sello, tiene buena estética y algún buen momento, pero que tostón.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Casi todas las peliculas encumbradas tienen un punto de hedor, pero existen un monton de peliculas que pueden ser vistas por todos los publicos y que todos conscientes o no disfruten de su pedanteria...
Lo que nos diferencia de las lentejas o de los que leen libros tipo cancion de amor...


Una pelicula que pocos son capaces de ver y apreciar...


----------



## LeeMarvin (22 Nov 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Es un actorazo (actor de actores) y ha hecho PELICULONES. Pero tienes razon.
> .



Bogart era un actor terrible. No es comparable a auténticos dramáticos como Spencer Tracy, Henry Fonda o James Stewart.
Era carismático y se convirtió en icono del género negro, pero tenía 4 recursos y 3 registros. Fumar, fumaba muy bien, eso sí. 
Es como John Wayne o Sylvester Stallone, que han sido estrellas, pero actores en el sentido amplio de la palabra jamás.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Decipher (22 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Don Pajarotto, le veo un poco intratable hoy.
> Por unirme al coro, "Casablanca". Muy pretenciosa y simplona. Sí, Bogart tiene estilo, la Bergman una belleza con chispa y el comisario gabacho golferia, pero no salen de ahí.
> 
> Y al Lazlo lo entregaria gratis a los nazis.



Casablanca, otra gran elección. Al final de la película me la soplaba lo que pasase solo queria que se acabase. Pienso darle otra oportunidad a ver...deseadme suerte.


----------



## JmDt (22 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Ocho y medio me aburrió pero aguanté hasta el final. La que deje a la mitad fue La dolce vita. Sí me gustó mucho Amarcord.
> 
> Teléfono rojo volamos hacia Moscú no está mal pero se supone que es una farsa y no me reí mucho.



De acuerdo con 8 1/2 y con la Dolce vita.
AMACORD no la he visto.
Teléfono rojo me encanta como Senderos de Gloria y cualquier otra de Kubrick


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Es lo que tiene el cine de estos autores que nos explican el sentido de la vida (Bergman, Fellini, Antonioni, los rusos que aburren a sus abuelas) que con la distancia del tiempo se notan que eran las ratas más virgenes de la ratonera, los macacos más execrables buscando mariconamente autoestimita y el aplausito fácil de su público macaco, tan ignorante como ellos mismos, completamente imbuidos unos y otros, en una espiral macaca autofeladora de díficil salida. Son visiones del mundo bluepilleadas e ideales de gominola (que por tanto resultaron necesariamente ser erróneas), que no podían ver más allá de los límites de su tiempo, porque estaban demasiado ocupados con sus pajas mentales y el culto de su ego.

Un director, que tampoco es santo de mi devoción, pero curiosamente me parece bastante blackpilleado es Kubrik. Ese truhán sabía a donde ibamos y es raro ver gilipolleces en sus obras.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es lo que tiene el cine de estos autores que nos explican el sentido de la vida (Bergman, Fellini, Antonioni, los rusos que aburren a sus abuelas) que con la distancia del tiempo se notan que eran las ratas más virgenes de la ratonera, los macacos más execrables buscando mariconamente autoestimita y el aplausito fácil de su público macaco, tan ignorante como ellos mismos, completamente imbuidos en una espiral macaca autofeladora. Son visiones del mundo bluepilleadas e ideales de gominola (que resultaron ser erróneos), y que no podían ver más allá de los límites de su tiempo, porque estaban demasiado ocupados con sus pajas mentales.
> 
> Un director, que tampoco es santo de mi devoción, pero curiosamente me parece bastante blackpilleado es Kubrik. Ese truhán sabía a donde ibamos y es raro ver gilipolleces en sus obras.



Calla la puta boca y mira Barry lindon... eso es una obra maestra...
Un poco de respeto...


----------



## Hamtel (22 Nov 2021)

He visto por ahí La noche del Cazador y directamente este hilo al ignore absoluto


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Calla la puta boca y mira Barry lindon... eso es una obra maestra...
> Un poco de respeto...



Pero si he dicho que Kubric es de los pocos que se salvan de la quema de caer en el rídiculo...


----------



## Recio (22 Nov 2021)

El Gran Dictador, ha envejecido fatal, película moña, charlotadas sin gracia y sentimentaloide hasta la nausea


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Recio dijo:


> El Gran Dictador, ha envejecido fatal, película moña, charlotadas sin gracia y sentimentaloide hasta la nausea



Es Chaplin tio.

Acabas de definir todas sus películas.

XD.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero si he dicho que Kubric es de los pocos que se salvan de la quema de caer en el rídiculo...



Perdon he bebido en la comida...


----------



## Diosa-Harley (22 Nov 2021)

Terminator 2 esta sobrevaloradisima. 2 actores que hacen de terminators son malisimos y la historia de viajes en el tiempo muy trillada. No recuerdo ni el final, supongo que quede dormida


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Oteador (22 Nov 2021)

Al final de la escapada, no me gustó nada


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Nov 2021)

cualquier western por muy clásico que sea...


----------



## tejoncio (22 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Terminator 2 esta sobrevaloradisima. 2 actores que hacen de terminators son malisimos y la historia de viajes en el tiempo muy trillada. No recuerdo ni el final, supongo que quede dormida



Ni puta idea tienes. 
Mirate los puentes de madison, corre.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Terminator 2 esta sobrevaloradisima. 2 actores que hacen de terminators son malisimos y la historia de viajes en el tiempo muy trillada. No recuerdo ni el final, supongo que quede dormida



Hilo de obligadísima lectura.






Terminator 2 (1991) es basura INFECTA. Ya es hora que lo diga alguien. Se acabó la FARSA.


Y después la gente dice que no es una peli Disney. Es como hacer holocausto canibal y que la segunda parte sea Patch Adams. Me es inconcebible que la gente que le guste la primera le pueda gustar la segunda. Son totalmente opuestas. ¿Dónde está el nihilismo que rebosa de la primera? el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Nov 2021)

Apocalypse Now
2001

Infumables.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Nov 2021)

BLADE RUNNER!!!!
Menudo truñaco!!!! Ni lo he visto!!!! No me atrevo, por si me quedo dormido para siempre!!!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Nov 2021)

Psicosis de Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Con La Delgada Línea Roja me pareció un insufrible la primera vez que la vi y en cambio en posteriores visionados me ha gustado bastante



Ufff, menudo bodrio. Comedme la polla, Malick-fans gafapasters!


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Nov 2021)

Vértigo, no se si es que no la entendí o no presté atención, pero me pareció que está muy lejos del supuesto super clásico que es, al igual que la ventana indiscreta del mismo actor, en cambio Psicosis y los Pájaros si me parecieron peliculones (las 4 son de Hitchcock)


----------



## Diosa-Harley (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hilo de obligadísima lectura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mullholand drive tambien es basura de culto infecta. no la entiende ni el drogadicto del director


----------



## Lake (22 Nov 2021)

Podría ser un truño una película con Robert de Niro, Burt Lancaster , Donald Sutherland y Depardieu ? Pues sí , Novecento ambientada en la Italia de Musso, en la cual los buenos son seres de luz comunistoides y los malos malvadísimos pervertidos , crueles y lo más peor , FACHAS perdidos.
Es como si Hollywood se hubiera vuelto soviética por un día , visto el reparto de actores.


----------



## AMP (22 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Calla la puta boca y mira Barry lindon... eso es una obra maestra...
> Un poco de respeto...



Barry Lyndon es un tostonazo de factura sobresaliente, pero tostonazo al final. 

Otro sobrevalorado es Buñuel, como todo lo que encumbra la izquierda. Que fue buen director, pero se lo compra más por política que por arte.


----------



## Akira. (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cuqui (22 Nov 2021)

Menudo hilo de hijosdeputa subscriptores de netflix.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

AMP dijo:


> Barry Lyndon es un tostonazo de factura sobresaliente, pero tostonazo al final.



La de Barry Lyndon la tengo pa ver desde hace tiempo pero me da una pereza extrema. Asi mirada por encima no tiene muy buena pinta, la verdad.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Menudo hilo de hijosdeputa subscriptores de netflix.



Dark Souls, ¿juegos sobrevalorados por niños ratas?

Ese es mi nuevo hilo, estate atento que en un período natural inferior a 24 horas va a salir en el subforo.


----------



## JmDt (22 Nov 2021)

AMP dijo:


> Otro sobrevalorado es Buñuel, como todo lo que encumbra la izquierda. Que fue buen director, pero se lo compra más por política que por arte.



Mientras tanto en España hay escuelas de cine donde John Ford se ha caído del temario.


----------



## Akira. (22 Nov 2021)

AMP dijo:


> Barry Lyndon es un tostonazo de factura sobresaliente, pero tostonazo al final.
> 
> Otro sobrevalorado es Buñuel, como todo lo que encumbra la izquierda. Que fue buen director, pero se lo compra más por política que por arte.



Barry Lyndon la primera mitad esta bien y luego en la segunda mitad cae en picado. Una fotografía excelente eso sí.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

AMP dijo:


> Barry Lyndon es un tostonazo de factura sobresaliente, pero tostonazo al final.
> 
> Otro sobrevalorado es Buñuel, como todo lo que encumbra la izquierda. Que fue buen director, pero se lo compra más por política que por arte.



Toston que para mi no lo es no desacredita ninguna obra, existe la ridicula opinion que todas las peliculas se han de trazar como un cuento del principe y la damisela en todas las escalas y categorias del cine...
Cabeza borradora es algo abobinable pero hay tienes mil fieles lamiendo su cipote...

Una cosa es el cine palomitero de calidad o no con una medida de duracion de colores y musica mas o menos lo mismo y otra el cine sin matices...

El cine para mi no es una cuestion si aburre o no...

*¿Cuando viste Man in the moon te marchaste del cine antes de empezar la pelicula?*


----------



## Viviendo Digno (22 Nov 2021)

El pato Howard


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Nov 2021)

Descuida!!!!


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Barry Lyndon la primera mitad esta bien y luego en la segunda mitad cae en picado. Una fotografía excelente eso sí.



El típico problema de las películas de Kubric, vaya.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Toston que para mi no lo es no desacredita ninguna obra, existe la ridicula opinion que todas las peliculas se han de trazar como un cuento del principe y la damisela en todas las escalas y categorias del cine...
> Cabeza borradora es algo abobinable pero hay tienes mil fieles lamiendo su cipote...
> 
> Una cosa es el cine palomitero de calidad o no con una medida de duracion de colores y musica mas o menos lo mismo y otra el cine sin matices...
> ...



Ojo!! que el primero ya ha caído!! Está muy irritado!! Está muy al límite!!

Digamos cosas malas de pelis que le gusten!!!


----------



## Ethan20 (22 Nov 2021)

Vértigo, la primera hora es un truñazo


----------



## Bye Felicia (22 Nov 2021)

Dr Jekyll y mr hide la de los 50


----------



## Cuqui (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dark Souls, ¿juegos sobrevalorados por niños ratas?
> 
> Ese es mi nuevo hilo, estate atento que en un período natural inferior a 24 horas va a salir en el subforo.



Si acabamos con Malcom X y con Kennedy tambien podremos contigo. De un momento a otro algun hijolagranputa señalara a la saga Alien y tu seras el principal responsable.
No cierres los ojos, no duermas. En cualquier momento una practicante tikotokera cincuentona armada con una triple dosis de pfizer, y la trilogia de 50 sombras, podria colarse en tu nido.


----------



## Euler (22 Nov 2021)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Sin ninguna duda, me ha salido sola.
> 
> Ciudadano Kane. Todo lo buena película que quieras, pero hasta una oveja se suicidaría si tuviera que verla entera del tirón de lo aburrida que es.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Añado 2001.


----------



## Euler (22 Nov 2021)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> 2001: Una odisea en el espacio



Goder, si ya estaban todos mis pestiños dichos...
Pero subo la apuesta. El Gatopardo, libro y película insoportables. Y eso que Lancaster es un jefe...Delon una escultura (no homo) y Claudia...madre mía.


----------



## Euler (22 Nov 2021)

Voto por Novecento. Es asquerosa, y eso que salen muchos actores que me gustan: Lancaster, Mathew (Sutherland), etc. Pero es muy desagradable. Es la más desagradable que he visto, ya que no he visto Saló. Además, es un panfleto de mierda.
Es decir, se puede ser un panfleto maravilloso, como el Acorazado Potemkin/Potenkim. Pero esta es hododosa.

He visto que ya hablaron de ambas.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Lo que pasa es que veis el cine como el circo, donde teneis que salir maravillados, pero con el cine hay momentos y momentos como con las novelas, no es lo mismo ver braveheart con 15 años que con 60...

Yo he visto varios miles de peliculas y digo varios quedandome corto, se puede decir que parte de mi nini vida ha side ver peliculas, malas, buenas de todo, trites, hermosas, derroidoras y entusiastas, hay mil y un opciones segun caracteres...
Hay gente que no atendera nunca en los detalles de fotografia o en la representacion o alegoria de algo que no se ve a primera vista...
Algunos pese a ver una pelicula 100 veces jamas la veran...

Y los que criticais a kubrik sabed que kubrik ayudo en esas peliculas espageti wester siderales que son star wars...


----------



## Euler (22 Nov 2021)

Dos que no he conseguido ver: Teorema de Pasolini, y Persona, de Bergman. Las actrices de Persona están para mojar pan. Pero he intentado verla cinco veces y me duermo.
Otra, no sé si se puede considerar clásica: Drácula de Cccoppollla


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Euler dijo:


> Voto por Novecento. Es asquerosa, y eso que salen muchos actores que me gustan: Lancaster, Mathew (Sutherland), etc. Pero es muy desagradable. Es la más desagradable que he visto, ya que no he visto Saló. Además, es un panfleto de mierda.
> Es decir, se puede ser un panfleto maravilloso, como el Acorazado Potemkin. Pero esta es hododosa.



Es desagradable y??? Como la vida misma es lo que digo, un tio que esta quemado del trabajo no querra ver una pelicula de gente trabajando, querra ver dragones y mazmorras o blancapollas y las 7 enanitas...

Otras personas veran en esas peliculas aspectos muy importantes para su vida...


----------



## Euler (22 Nov 2021)

De acuerdo en bastantes, sobre todo Muljolan Draif, y El secreto de sus ojos, que efectivamente es infecta.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Casi todas las paginas oficiales de critica y puntuacion son un puto chiste, ponen algunas obras que son mayores como peliculillas y otras como marmol de carrara...
Por no hablar del cine moderno que como tienen que puntuar algo pues se llevan unos puntitos de mas gratuitamente...


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 Nov 2021)

El Tercer Hombre.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Nov 2021)

Dos hijosdeputa vomitando sobre El secreto de sus ojos, y en un hilo de cine clasico nada menos. Sois moscones comemierda enganchados en la tela del pajarraco chileno, que solo quiere que arda todo.


----------



## LeeMarvin (22 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Ni puta idea tienes.
> Mirate los puentes de madison, corre.



Es un prodigio de guión formal, pero es que la historia me interesa poco. 
Hay 18 millones de personas que no han vivido con "el amor de su vida" y no se han muerto.
De Eastwood me flipaba Sin Perdón, El fuera de la ley y El jinete pálido.


----------



## LeeMarvin (22 Nov 2021)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> El Tercer Hombre.



Hala!
Es magnífica


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Alguien que no sea bebedor empedernido no sabra entender a fondo, sentir esta pelicula en sus huesos, esta o leaving las vegas o barfly o cualquiera de borrachos...
Hay peliculas para borrachos, peliculas para charos y mil y un tipos...
Luego se podra criticar la pelicula, pero sin experiencias personales las peliculas pierden...

A alguien que no beba le tendrian que dar asco estas peliculas...


----------



## zeromus44 (22 Nov 2021)

Euler dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Añado 2001.



Entiendo y acepto que es lenta, pero yo la disfruté cuando la vi.

Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que veis el cine como el circo, donde teneis que salir maravillados, pero con el cine hay momentos y momentos como con las novelas, no es lo mismo ver braveheart con 15 años que con 60...
> 
> Yo he visto varios miles de peliculas y digo varios quedandome corto, se puede decir que parte de mi nini vida ha side ver peliculas, malas, buenas de todo, trites, hermosas, derroidoras y entusiastas, hay mil y un opciones segun caracteres...
> Hay gente que no atendera nunca en los detalles de fotografia o en la representacion o alegoria de algo que no se ve a primera vista...
> ...



Haznos una lista de tus 10 mejores peliculas.

Y no des excusas que es imposible

Do it.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (22 Nov 2021)

nosferatu


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Haznos una lista de tus 10 mejores peliculas.
> 
> Y no des excusas que es imposible
> 
> Do it.



Si te las dijera se te caeria el alma al suelo...


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si te las dijera se te caeria el alma al suelo...



Venga, venga.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Nov 2021)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> 2001: Una odisea en el espacio



Cuánta ignorancia!

Señor, perdónalos porque no saben lo que dicen.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Venga, venga.



He abierto un hilo desafiandote...


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Nov 2021)

Desayuno con diamantes
Con faldas y a lo loco
El apartamento


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Nov 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> BLADE RUNNER!!!!
> Menudo truñaco!!!! Ni lo he visto!!!! No me atrevo, por si me quedo dormido para siempre!!!



De donde saca Calopez a estos desechos de la sociedad?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lake (22 Nov 2021)

Barfly es una obra maestra del cine de colgaos , todo un subgénero existencial.


----------



## kamikaze (22 Nov 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> BLADE RUNNER!!!!
> Menudo truñaco!!!! Ni lo he visto!!!! No me atrevo, por si me quedo dormido para siempre!!!



¡Esa es la actitud! A mí me da un mal rollo tremendo "Cinema Paradiso": un viejo y un niño poniendo películas a un puñado de paletos italianos. No la he visto nunca, pero ya estoy bostezando sólo de pensar en ella. 

Otro petardo que ha envejecido fatal es Hitchcock: ahora mismo veo su filmografía completa y es que no me apetece ver ninguna. No digamos ya revisionar las que sí he visto.


----------



## malayoscuro (22 Nov 2021)

La naranja mecánica. Me pareció un bodrio infumable. La peor peli de Kubrick para mi gusto con mucha diferencia.


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2021)

Los que ahora tienen 20 o 25 años, ¿han visto Terminator, Regreso al futuro, Rocky o Grease? ¿Qué les han parecido?


----------



## Lake (22 Nov 2021)

Sres aquí llega el truñaco que estaban esperando , la película más pretenciosa y sosa de la historia , que además cuenta en en este foro con innumerables admiradores , sin duda por verse reflejados ellos mismos en la inanidad más mediocre de los protagonistas ...

EL GRAN LEBOWSKY 

Un truño hiper-sobrevalorado que he intentado terminar de ver en 4 ocasiones , pero es superior a mis fuerzas .
Guión ridículo , duración desmedida ,actores estúpidos ¿ qué hace Buscemi por ejemplo revoloteando por ahí ?
Cuando la matan definitivamente es cuando salen los gypsy kings tocando Hotel California como si fuera algo cool...

sencillamente irritante.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Nov 2021)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> De donde saca Calopez a estos desechos de la sociedad?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Al hijnore!!!
Mira por donde vienen bien estos jilos para limpiar la basura!!!!


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Terminator 2 esta sobrevaloradisima. 2 actores que hacen de terminators son malisimos y la historia de viajes en el tiempo muy trillada. No recuerdo ni el final, supongo *que quede dormida*


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> El club de la lucha. Infumable.
> No me enteraba de nada, todo ilogico.



el club de la lucha a) no es un clasico, b) es un detector de maricones. infumable por supuesto y es ilogica porque a pelicula no descansa en el guion sino en que salgan tios jovenes atractivos semidesnudos para que se relaman las charos y mariconas diversas


----------



## abe heinsenberg (22 Nov 2021)

el gran lebowski,blade runner, me parecen aburridas e infumables,hay muchas


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Nov 2021)

Lake dijo:


> Barfly es una obra maestra del cine de colgaos , todo un subgénero existencial.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 846430



Pues a bukowski no le gusto ni un pelo mucho menos Mickey Rourke...
Se enfado mucho...
Existe una pelicula italiana pesima tambien sobre su vida...
Barfly es su autobiografia se supone, monto unos escandalos varios a santo de la pelicula...


----------



## Asurbanipal (22 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> *El club de la lucha*. Infumable.
> No me enteraba de nada, todo ilogico.



Al final de la película lo explican y todo encaja: los dos son el mismo personaje, que padece esquizofrenia.
Te quedarías dormido o no la terminaste de ver. O, peor aún, no lo entendiste.


----------



## Asurbanipal (22 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> *El club de la lucha*. Infumable.
> No me enteraba de nada, todo ilogico.



Al final de la película lo explican y todo encaja: los dos son el mismo personaje, que padece esquizofrenia.
Te quedarías dormido o no la terminaste de ver.


----------



## Testazz (22 Nov 2021)

Un hilo como este sin que aparezcan El Exorcista y/o El Resplandor no tiene ninguna credibilidad, no existen 2 truñacos mas encumbrados que esos 2.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Nov 2021)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> 2001: Una odisea en el espacio



Siempre que he intentado verla, me duermo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> No me parecieron infumables pero Laura, El halcón maltés, Tener o no tener, La noche del cazador, Sabrina o *La fiesta de mi niña* no me gustaron tanto como esperaba.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (22 Nov 2021)

Una película mítica, que todo amante del cine de terror de culto ensalza... A mí me pareció bastante falta de tensión, y de "terror" no digamos. Aún así Robert Wise es uno de los mejores directores de la historia del cine:









El ladrón de cadáveres (1945)


Género: Terror | Sinopsis: Edimburgo, 1831. Donald Fettes, un joven estudiante de medicina, llega a la mansión del doctor MacFarlane, un prestigioso cirujano y profesor, para servirle como ayudante. El siniestro cochero John ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Y dos películas de Billy Wilder que no me parecieron ni graciosa la primera, ni una ingeniosa crítica la segunda. Además no soporto a Jack Lemmon:









Primera plana (1974)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Chicago, 1929. Earl Williams, convicto del asesinato de un policía, espera en la cárcel el momento de su ejecución. Mientras tanto, en la sala de prensa del Tribunal Supremo, un grupo de periodistas ...




www.filmaffinity.com













El gran carnaval (1951)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Charles Tatum es un periodista sin escrúpulos que atraviesa una mala racha a causa de su adicción al alcohol, razón por la que se ha visto obligado a trabajar en un pequeño diario de Nuevo México. ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## daesrd (22 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> He dicho clásico.



No creas, más de uno y una diría que mujeres al borde de..., o La ley del deseo son un clásicos.
Ahora si te refieres a clásicos en ByN..

Yo diría así de pronto "La herencia del viento..." Una mierda materialista..


----------



## Maxim Gorki (22 Nov 2021)

Pues para gustos, colores.

En mi caso mis favoritas son las puestas aquí como intragables.

Más o menos por este orden:

Barry Lyndon.

Blade Runner.

Centauros del desierto.

El Padrino (I, II, III).

Otras no puestas como intragables:

Las amistades peligrosas.

Cyrano de Bergerac.

El hombre tranquilo.

Ran.


Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo con peñazos Bergman (El Séptimo Sello) o Passolini.


Disfruto siempre con las comedias de Wilder. 1, 2, 3 me parece bárbara, con James Cagney, que siempre hizo de ganster, haciedo una comedia fabulosa. Considero El Apartamento algo buenísimo.

Historias de Filadelfia, también me parece muy buena y de Sabrina salvaría el remake, con Harrison Ford y, sobre todo, Julia Ormond.

Lo de fuera de EEUU me gusta poco o nada, salvo cosas aisladas: Kurosawa, por ejemplo.


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Nov 2021)

RAZA



PELÍCULA MAL HECHA, Aburrida, PANFLETARIA Y RIDÍCULA QUE ENCIMA TUVIERON QUE HACERLA POR PRESIONES DE UN ENANO RETACO CULON MARICON QUE NI COJONES TUVO PARA FIRMAR EL GUIÓN, USO PSEUDONIMO


----------



## diogenes de sinope (22 Nov 2021)

Ciudadano Kane.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Nov 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Una película mítica, que todo amante del cine de terror de culto ensalza... A mí me pareció bastante falta de tensión, y de "terror" no digamos. Aún así Robert Wise es uno de los mejores directores de la historia del cine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El gran carnaval no te gustó? pero si es casi lo mejor que ha hecho wilder. A la altura de Sunset Boulevard o casi.

Lo de Jack Lemmon, iwal. Es insufrible. No puedo aguantar su cara de subnormal ni un minuto.


----------



## Leer (22 Nov 2021)

Senderos de Gloria.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (22 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Terminator 2 esta sobrevaloradisima. 2 actores que hacen de terminators son malisimos y la historia de viajes en el tiempo muy trillada. No recuerdo ni el final, supongo que quede dormida



Eres tia? Quieres rollito?

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poleo (23 Nov 2021)

Las películas esas religiosas navideñas de los 50, tipo Ben Hur. Tochos soporíferos.
Los musicales de cualquier tipo y época. Cada 2 minutos se ponen a bailar sin motivo
(-tiene ud. hora?
-las ochooo menos cuaaaartoooo...
Bailecito que te casco).

Las odio.



Las de Star Trek, asco de caspo-futurismo en esquijama con maquillajes de látex y brillantina y una tripulación multiculti.

La rojez de Joker con el imbécil de Joaquim Phoenix. Podemismo en vena.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2021)

Cualquier basura en blanco y negro. 
cualquier película de la filmoteca.

y decir que el padrino es infumable, es para mataros. Y decir eso de la dos ya es para matar a vuestra Puta madre


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Terminator 2 esta sobrevaloradisima. 2 actores que hacen de terminators son malisimos y la historia de viajes en el tiempo muy trillada. No recuerdo ni el final, supongo que quede dormida



Pues la 1? Eso ya no hay por dónde cogerlo.
Una que me parece un tostón. …la jungla de Cristal.


----------



## Euler (23 Nov 2021)

Darío Argento me hace gracia, a mi me gustan ese tipo de películas, me gusta Paul Naschy. Sé que son hododosas, pero me gusta ese ambiente cutre, esos intentos de cartón piedra. Me crié viendo la Hammer, sé que es otro nivel, aunque también es cutre.

La vida es bella es hododosa.
Bailar en la oscuridad, un rollazo infumable.
Me gusta la semilla del diablo, y algunas otras de Polanski. Repulsión está bien. El baile de los vampiros, véase apartado anterior.
Fellini y Visconti tienen cosas que me gustan.
Chabrol es abomineibol.
Woody Allen hace muy buena una de cada tres.

Tengo que decir que cada vez me gusta menos el cine, y la literatura. No sé, es como que me importa una mierda lo que me cuentan. De literatura he vuelto a los clásicos, esos no decepcionan.

La música sí.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2021)

Poleo dijo:


> La rojez de Joker con el imbécil de Joaquim Phoenix. Podemismo en vena.



Sale un negro (o un gay, o cualquier minoría)= Basura NWO.

Sale un varón blanco heterosexual al que el sistema ignora olímpicamente= rojez podemita.

El caso es venir a quejarse 24/7/365 en forollorones.info.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2021)

Terciopelo azul.

Nos fuimos del cine, y estuvimos a punto de prender fuego a la sala. 

Qué puta mierda de película con orejas que salen del suelo. 

Orripla e infumapla.


----------



## ArturoB (23 Nov 2021)

No sé si llegan al nivel de clásico pero Los intocables de Elliot Ness y Uno de los nuestros me parecieron unos truñacos sobrevaloradisimos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> No sé si llegan al nivel de clásico pero Los intocables de Elliot Ness y Uno de los nuestros me parecieron unos truñacos sobrevaloradisimos.



Tú eres más de anime y tal.


----------



## Tails (23 Nov 2021)

las de harry el sucio, las de john wayne, boinas verdes, el bueno el feo y el malo, cometieron dos errores (filmarla y sacarla)


----------



## hortera (23 Nov 2021)

Arsénico por favor


----------



## Akira. (23 Nov 2021)

The Hellion dijo:


> Terciopelo azul.
> 
> Nos fuimos del cine, y estuvimos a punto de prender fuego a la sala.
> 
> ...



Salvo el Hombre Elefante, todas las pelis de David Lynch son pretenciosas y una puta mierda que ni él entiende. La única escena que vale la pena de ese bodrio es esta escena que parece que la ha rodado Tarantino:


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Salvo el Hombre Elefante, todas las pelis de David Lynch son pretenciosas y una puta mierda que ni él entiende. La única escena que vale la pena de ese bodrio es esta escena que parece que la ha rodado Tarantino:



El Hombre Elefante la vi de muy crío con mi padre, y recuerdo que me impactó mucho pero me gustó. 
Se me había olvidado, gracias por recordármela.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Nov 2021)

Sí sí más odio plox. 

Me estoy energetizando. Soy un lagarto tendido en la roca mientras toma el solecito de la tarde ahora mismo.


----------



## visaman (23 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> *La esposa de Frankenstein* (1935). 7,8 en IMDB. Casi nada. Casi un OCHO.
> 
> Frankenstein hace waaaaa waaaaaaa durante toda la película, parece un gato de dos metros que hace soplidos, y dice algunas pocas frases en plan indio. Todo ridiculisimo.
> Todos los actores sobreactuando en plan hard. Hay una actriz vieja en especial, el alivio cómico, que te rompe las bolas con su voz y su sobreactuación. Es muy hostiable.
> ...



pon un video porno tuyo y si eso después hablamos ays señor cuanto divo hay


----------



## ArturoB (23 Nov 2021)

A mi me gusta ir a filmaffinity y buscar reviews con un 1 de "obras maestras". Hay muchas tronchantes, y encima alguna lleva razón.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Nov 2021)

Dogville. Menuda mierda. Y narrada por una voz tediosa que te cuenta lo que ves.

Se supone que el cine es algo visual, pero parece ser que no.


----------



## Cilindrin (23 Nov 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SOLARIS Y STALKER de tarkovsky
> 
> Dos truños infumables que pusieron de moda los commis gafapastosos
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me gostaron tanto una como la otra, quizas mas Solaris.

Lo que no pude fue ver la Solaris de George Clooney, no duré ni 5 minutos (lo hice después de ver la de Tarkovsky).


----------



## Cilindrin (23 Nov 2021)

"Yo anduve con un zombi" era otro coñazo.

Ahora recuerdo la del "Cowboy de Medianoche" también como un coñazo.

Y luego hay la de "Erase una vez en america", que sin ser coñazo me parecio muy inferior a las de la triologia del dolar.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Nov 2021)

Cilindrin dijo:


> Pues a mi me gostaron tanto una como la otra, quizas mas Solaris.
> 
> Lo que no pude fue ver la Solaris de George Clooney, no duré ni 5 minutos (lo hice después de ver la de Tarkovsky).



El otro día ví Dead of Night. Y el moñeco me recordó a ti. Especialmente cuando dice lo de Wouldn't I? (sobretodo cuando intenta estrangular a un personaje diciendo wouldn't I?). Es un momento del cine muy Cilindrin.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

Los ciborg nos invaden 1962.

El ciborg que llegó a la tierra 1954.

El ciborg del que me enamoré 1964.

El señor de los ciborg 1960.


SOS ciborg! Aquí la tierra 1923.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2021)

Yo no puedo con el cine que se supone que tiene que enseñarte algo,hacerte reflexionar y tonterias similares,hay que ser un poco mas humildes y aceptar que la funcion principal de una pelicula debe ser hacerte pasar un rato entretenido…

y partiendo de esa base,no creo que haya nadie en esta sala (y mira que hay chusmilla) que pueda decir que un producto redondo como por ejemplo este esta sobrevalorado,por encima de infinidad de supuestos clasicos…


----------



## SolyCalma (23 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dark Souls, ¿juegos sobrevalorados por niños ratas?
> 
> Ese es mi nuevo hilo, estate atento que en un período natural inferior a 24 horas va a salir en el subforo.



Culo roto, no se Dark Souls pero Sekiro es la hostia, ten cuidao.


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2021)

Uno dos tres de Billy Wilder es una chorrada suprema con unos personajes retrasados y sobreactuados.
Quizá habría que preguntarse qué clasicos han aguantado el paso del tiempo porque la mayoria han envejecido fatal.


----------



## Kipling (23 Nov 2021)

Desayuno con diamantes. Me gusta bastante el cine clásico, pero esa me aburre por completo. Además se ha convertido en un símbolo de progres y compañía. La bicho palo de la protagonista no me erotiza nada.


----------



## Cuqui (23 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los ciborg nos invaden 1962.
> 
> El ciborg que llegó a la tierra 1954.
> 
> ...



A mi no me engañas, solo un ciborg andaluz con per a tope de speed y tiempo libre puede llevar tu ritmo de posteo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

Tres ciborgs y un destino 1972.

Apocalipsis ciborg 1974.


Un ciborg llamado deseo 1954.


Todos los ciborg del presidente 1978.

Los 7 ciborg samuráis 1954.


Ciborg de medianoche 1962.


----------



## Poleo (24 Nov 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Sale un negro (o un gay, o cualquier minoría)= Basura NWO.
> 
> Sale un varón blanco heterosexual al que el sistema ignora olímpicamente= rojez podemita.
> 
> El caso es venir a quejarse 24/7/365 en forollorones.info.



A ver hijo de puta rojo, muérete o en su defecto la ignore.


----------



## ArturoB (24 Nov 2021)

El otro día empecé a ver Los siete samurais de Kurosawa. Dura tres horas pero a la hora y media me quedé dormido. Y ahí se quedó.


----------



## Catalinius (24 Nov 2021)

La historia inolvidable...qué bodrio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

A mi está dada me gusta especialmente:

La amenaza ciborg.

El ataque de los ciborg.

La venganza de los ciborg.


Un nuevo ciborg.

El imperio del ciborg.

El retorno del ciborg.



El despertar del ciborg.

Los últimos ciborg.

El ascenso del ciborg.


----------



## Decipher (24 Nov 2021)

Los pájaros de Hitchcock, una hora de preparación para la trama principal, la película empieza cuando el resto están acabando y la película es un tostón de drama romántico con tintes freudianos sin interés alguno.


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Nov 2021)

Kipling dijo:


> Desayuno con diamantes. Me gusta bastante el cine clásico, pero esa me aburre por completo. Además se ha convertido en un símbolo de progres y compañía.* La bicho palo de la protagonista no me erotiza nada.*



ya, ya.....


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Los pájaros de Hitchcock, una hora de preparación para la trama principal, la película empieza cuando el resto están acabando y la película es un tostón de drama romántico con tintes freudianos sin interés alguno.



Es un coñazo brutal de película.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> ya, ya.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 848332



A mi no me pone nada. Odio la película de desayuno con diamantes, la odio pero de forma muy fuerte (aunque no es culpa de la Hepburn, es que la peli es mediocre).

No diré que es fea evidentemente, pero me parece regulinchi.

No sé. Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Decipher (24 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es un coñazo brutal de película.



Que decepción, creia que veria sangre y solo vi complejo de Edipo. Me la coló bien el gordo del director con esa. Puedo salvar que creo que la película fue una inspiración para El amanecer de los muertos vivientes y alguna escena.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Que decepción, creia que veria sangre y solo vi complejo de Edipo. Me la coló bien el gordo del director con esa. Puedo salvar que creo que la película fue una inspiración para El amanecer de los muertos vivientes y alguna escena.



Yo tb creía que iba de... pájaros asesinos. Más que nada por el título.

De todas formas la peor película de Jickó que he visto es Frenesí, que es infumabilisima.


----------



## Decipher (24 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo tb creía que iba de... pájaros asesinos. Más que nada por el título.
> 
> De todas formas la peor película de Jickó que he visto es Frenesí, que es infumabilisima.



Yo es que Hitchcock me produce somnolencia por lo general. Intenté ver La ventana indiscreta y todavia estoy por terminarla.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo es que Hitchcock me produce somnolencia por lo general. Intenté ver La ventana indiscreta y todavia estoy por terminarla.



A mi no me gustó la Ventana Indiscreta.

Pero no voy a decir que es una pumi.


----------



## Decipher (24 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A mi no me gustó la Ventana Indiscreta.
> 
> Pero no voy a decir que es una pumi.



Pese a la mala impresión inicial no la he dejado por imposible, le daré otra intentona.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pese a la mala impresión inicial no la he dejado por imposible, le daré otra intentona.



No creo que mejore eh. Especialmente la escena final con el flash de la cámara que produce verguenza ajena.

Mirate Vértigo y ya está, ya te convalida como haber visto Jicko.


----------



## chocolate (24 Nov 2021)

No había leido lo de "clásicas". Mi voto es para:







Entiendo que en su época sacarían una peli nueva cada, no sé, 8 años? Si uno solo tiene una ponzoña que ver, por mala que sea se convierte en clásico.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Nov 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> No había leido lo de "clásicas". Mi voto es para:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm... a lo mejor no te gusta el cine mudo y ya está. Que me parece normal. No es algo mayoritario ni mucho menos.


----------



## JmDt (24 Nov 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Una película mítica, que todo amante del cine de terror de culto ensalza... A mí me pareció bastante falta de tensión, y de "terror" no digamos. Aún así Robert Wise es uno de los mejores directores de la historia del cine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi el gran carnaval me encantó la vi poco después de la movida del niño del hoyo.....

La de primera plana también me gustó mucho.


----------



## JmDt (24 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> mmmm... a lo mejor no te gusta el cine mudo y ya está. Que me parece normal. No es algo mayoritario ni mucho menos.



De fritz Lang me encantó la de un asesino M creo que se llamaba excelente.

Metrópolis me encantó pero el cine mudo no todo el mundo lo soporta, el nacimiento de una nación también me gustó mucho y la de ángeles del infierno la de los aviones...


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2021)

Star wars, no he visto ni una completa.
Otra cosa, las de Harry Potter me parecen una chiquillada ridícula escrita por una mujer.
No entiendo como le puede gustar esta película a un hombre adulto, sinceramente.


----------



## Inocente 3 (25 Nov 2021)

Leyendo vuestros comentarios donde reconoceis sin sonrojaros que os quedasteis dormidos viendo obras maestras como _Lo que el viento se llevó, Casablanca, Perdición, Barry Lyndon, Ben-Hur, El padrino, Los siete samurais,...etc _es cuando uno se da cuenta de que la película _Idiocracy _realmente no era una película, ...era un documental sobre los tiempos venideros. Sois unos putos retrasados mentales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

El ciborg que vino de la nada 1923.

Con faldas y a lo ciborg 1962.

Lo que el ciborg se llevó 1954.


----------



## Decipher (25 Nov 2021)

Inocente 3 dijo:


> Leyendo vuestros comentarios donde reconoceis sin sonrojaros que os quedasteis dormidos viendo obras maestras como _Lo que el viento se llevó, Casablanca, Perdición, Barry Lyndon, Ben-Hur, El padrino, Los siete samurais,...etc _es cuando uno se da cuenta de que la película _Idiocracy _realmente no era una película, ...era un documental sobre los tiempos venideros. Sois unos putos retrasados mentales.



Yo creo que a los críticos de cine habria que ponerlos a trabajar a picar piedra.


----------



## corolaria (25 Nov 2021)

¿Este es el jilo donde los foreros con sus gustos paco vienen a dar verguenza ajena?


Dentro de un rato me paso, que ahora tengo mejores cosas que hacer.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Nov 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> ¿Este es el jilo donde los foreros con sus gustos paco vienen a dar verguenza ajena?
> 
> 
> Dentro de un rato me paso, que ahora tengo mejores cosas que hacer.



Pues sorprendentemente estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría. Hay casos que no, claro, pero la el 80% de lo que se ha puesto concuerdo absolutamente.


----------



## butricio (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

El bueno, el feo y el ciborg 1976


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

La comunidad del ciborg.

Las dos ciborg.

El retorno del ciborg.


----------



## Paparajote (26 Nov 2021)

Allá van las mías que recuerdo así a bolapié:

Desayuno con Diamantes: peli jipijapi ensalzada por mentes simples y sobrevaloradores varios de la protagonista sin curvas.

Paris-Texas: pretenciosidad en estado puro, con un guión que a ratos no hay por dónde cogerlo y un ritmo lento de cojones.

Casablanca: se deja ver pero lo la mejor peli de la historia no lo veo por ningún lado. Bogart haciendo de Bogart, que era lo que se le daba mejor, no era un actor de muchos registros.

Forrest Gump: sobran las explicaciones.

Una de Tarkovski que empecé a ver y la primera escena era una pareja hablando en una playa, plano fijo, y cámara como a cincuenta metros de los actores. No recuerdo el título, igual es una de las que ha nombrado Ultrapaco.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Nov 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> Allá van las mías que recuerdo así a bolapié:
> 
> Desayuno con Diamantes: peli jipijapi ensalzada por mentes simples y sobrevaloradores varios de la protagonista sin curvas.
> 
> ...



Como se nota que eres de la pajaropandi.

Todo correcto.

Este hilo esta haciendo mucho daño al NOM. Se impone hacer REVISIONISMO histórico de las obras maestras del cine. 

Es IMPERIOSO hacerlo.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, el personaje del chino de Desayuno con diamantes es de lo más penoso, odioso y sin gracia que he visto en mipuvi.


----------



## ingeniata (26 Nov 2021)

Blade runner


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SOLARIS Y STALKER de tarkovsky
> 
> Dos truños infumables que pusieron de moda los commis gafapastosos
> 
> ...



Pues a mí me gustan las dos muchísimo y me parecen buenísimas.

El final de Solaris es de las cosas más bonitas que he visto nunca y el de Stalker de los que más me ha hecho pensar.

El problema es que para ver este tipo de películas te tienes que haber hecho un poco al ritmo lento y una necesidad fuerte de comprender ciertas cosas de la psicología humana.

Y por cierto, las películas de Tarkosvsky no le gustaban mucho a los comunistas rusos.


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A mi no me gustó la Ventana Indiscreta.
> 
> Pero no voy a decir que es una pumi.



Pero bueno, es que a tí no te gusta el cine. La Ventana Indiscreta es una película disfrutonísima.


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

Dios mío, es una de las mejores películas del mundo mundial. Sí que tiene sentido (y mucho, y de hecho, tiene una explicación más sencilla y otra a nivel más profundo -sin que al director le interese que se vea claramente, no es una alegoría- habla sobre las personas que llegan con un sueño de hacerse actrices y como el funcionamiento del sistema hollywudiense acaba destrozandolas; todo esto, contado a modo de cuento).

Pero en el nivel más básico es: una mujer que ha ganado un concurso de baile en su pueblo se va a Hollywood para intentar hacerse actriz. En el camino conoce a gente repugnante, entre ellos a la mujer morena con la que tiene un affair y que luego se desentiende de ella. En venganza, contrata a un asesino en serie para que mate a la morena. Todo esto contado como si fuera un sueño, uno en el que se van revelando cada vez más detalles de lo que ha sucedido realmente.

Cuando la ves varias veces queda muy clara esa lectura. Pero es gracioso que no importa, porque todo está contado de una forma en la que el director consigue transmitir: confusión, terror, amor y un sentimiento de pérdida sin retorno.

Es una obra maestra.


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Salvo el Hombre Elefante, todas las pelis de David Lynch son pretenciosas y una puta mierda que ni él entiende. La única escena que vale la pena de ese bodrio es esta escena que parece que la ha rodado Tarantino:



Las entiende perfectamente y sabe de sobras lo que está haciendo.

No son pretenciosas, no creo que sea un señor pretencioso en absoluto.


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

Leer dijo:


> Senderos de Gloria.



Senderos de Gloria es tan buena que tu comentario debe estar haciendo llorar a Dios y al Espíritu Santo.

La vi de nuevo hace poco y no me creía lo bien dirigida que está y lo bonito (y la verdad que contiene) que es el final.


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

Ahora voy a poner la película mítica (bueno, yo creo que mucha gente la considera así, tal vez me equivoco) que no soporto y que no me fui del cine por no molestar a los de los asientos contiguos:

Mejor Imposible.

Mala, mala, mala sin redención.


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El típico problema de las películas de Kubric, vaya.





Akira. dijo:


> Barry Lyndon la primera mitad esta bien y luego en la segunda mitad cae en picado. Una fotografía excelente eso sí.



Barry Lyndon es una obra maestra que habla de la caída de un ser humano desde la inocencia y los sentimientos puros hasta la mediocridad afectiva y vital. Y lo explica rematadamente bien.

La segunda parte no cae en picado, es la vida del personaje la que cae en picado, y es difícil para el espectador aceptar que su protagonista se vaya hundiendo hasta la nada.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Senderos de Gloria es tan buena que tu comentario debe estar haciendo llorar a Dios y al Espíritu Santo.
> 
> La vi de nuevo hace poco y no me creía lo bien dirigida que está y lo bonito (y la verdad que contiene) que es el final.



La ví por primera vez hace pocos días y I have agree. De las mejores de Kubric. 

Por ahí también han dicho La noche del Cazador.

Atacadle!!


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La ví por primera vez hace pocos días y I have agree. De las mejores de Kubric.



Ya hay que ser subnormal para ver pelis en blanco y negro cuando estamos en plena edad dorada de los efectos digitales... Dentro de 40 años os pondréis Transformers 5 y diréis que es un peliculón.


----------



## Roquete (26 Nov 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ya hay que ser subnormal para ver pelis en blanco y negro cuando estamos en plena edad dorada de los efectos digitales... Dentro de 40 años os pondréis Transformers 5 y diréis que es un peliculón.



Tú te haces pasar por malvado y no vamos a caer en tu trampa.

El blanco y negro bien trabajado es una de las glorias de la fotografía. Por ejemplo, la película de la que hablábamos (Senderos de Gloria), si tienes una copia decente, da gusto verla.

Lo importante no es color o blanco/negro, lo importante es que lo que te cuenten esté bien contado y que las imágenes estén compuestas y encuadradas de forma que sea hermoso y natural a la vez.
Esto no lo consigue cualquiera: muchos directores/directores de fotografía no saben encuadrar y otros que saben encuadrar escogen encuadres que no resultan naturales.
Y luego están los genios que encuadran de forma que no parece especial pero todo funciona a las mil maravillas y los que hacen encuadres que te caes de culo por su belleza, su grandiosidad y por el hecho de que no resultan artificiosos.

En Transformers 1, 2 , 3 , 4 y 5 no hay ni alma, ni capacidad de contar ni una forma de explicar la historia que dé gusto verla y ni siquiera algo realmente curioso (como sí tenían las películas comerciales de los 80 como los Goonies). Así que será recordada como lo que es: basura. 

El paso del tiempo pone a cada cosa en su sitio: a esas obras del pasado ya las ha colocado como piezas que merece la pena ver, a estas otras -como la que indicas- también lo hará, y será en el rincón del olvido.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Tú te haces pasar por malvado y no vamos a caer en tu trampa.



El actor secundario es muy tsundere.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> No me parecieron infumables pero Laura, El halcón maltés, Tener o no tener, La noche del cazador, Sabrina o La fiesta de mi niña no me gustaron tanto como esperaba.



¿Por Laura te refieres a la peli de 1944 o la francesa de los 70?

La noche del cazador la vi la semana pasada por curiosidad. Por lo visto, tuvo tan mala prensa en su día que las críticas provocaron que su director se retirase para siempre. Luego, por algún motivo, la peli se hizo famosa. La fotografía en algunos planos es bonita:


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> La puta guerra de las galaxias.
> 
> Simplemente, odio el espacio.



Ídem y tengo en casa la trilogía original en VHS y nada, ni con 13 años, que todavía te puede atraer o divertir, pude verla entera. Se me hacía pesadísima.

AÑADO LOS CAZAFANTASMAS. Al menos a día de hoy  @Pajarotto

Y como alguien diga Sonrisas y Lágrimas lo ma-to.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Creo que las peliculas de mucho parloteo (SON INSOPORTABLES) se llaman screwball comedies. Y sí, son terribles. Te pasas todo el rato leyendo los subs porque es imposible entender nada a la velocidad que van. Y doblado no me lo voy a poner porque me dan asco las películas dobladas.



Jajaja. Entonces ahí se incluriría Manhattan de Woody Allen (en B/N aunque es del 79). INSUFRIBLE. Y mira que a mí sí me gustan los diálogos ingeniosos y rápidos, pero aquello era una mezcla de pretensiones, deseos medio pedófilos, mujer empoderada, cuernos y su puta madre.

*Las pelis dobaladas a veces superan a la original. Puto!!



Vorsicht dijo:


> BLADE RUNNER!!!!
> Menudo truñaco!!!! Ni lo he visto!!!! No me atrevo, por si me quedo dormido para siempre!!!



¡¡HIJOPVTA!! Pues es de las pocas pelis de ciencia ficción antiguas que sí me gustaron (tendría que verla una 2ª vez). En cualquier caso, es mil veces mejor que el truño de remake -o segunda parte- con escenarios minimalistas que se marcaron.

VOY AÑADIR ROCKY. No puedo con ella...


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Mullholand drive tambien es basura de culto infecta. no la entiende ni el drogadicto del director



Es que esa peli no tiene sentido alguno. Y de Lynch fue de culto fue su serie de Twin Peaks y tal vez la peli del Hombre elefante.


----------



## sertorivs (27 Nov 2021)

Masacre..os olvidáis del cine ruso...El Don Apacible...cine japonés...El Aroa Birmana


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Los que ahora tienen 20 o 25 años, ¿han visto Terminator, Regreso al futuro, Rocky o Grease? ¿Qué les han parecido?



Y dale. ¿Por qué tienes esa malsana obsesión con la juventud y su supuesto bostezo ante cultura audiovisual antigua? Qué pesadito, la virgen. Mira, en mi cole hicieron un musical de Greease, allá por el 2005, siendo todo gente entre 15-18 años, y a algunas tías les encantaba esa película setentera (que tuvieron que verse para hacer dicho musical).

_Regreso al futuro a mí me pareció una caca y la vi con 25 o 26 años; en cambio, Agárrame esos fantasmas (protagonizada por el mismo "MacFly") es mi peli favorita de la prepubescencia y no la conoce ni dios siendo de 1996, al igual que Línea mortal._ Terminator la ha visto todo quisqui siendo niños porque muchos padres guardan eso que se llama grabaciones en vídeo, o descargas en internet.

*Da igual cuándo hayas nacido. La clave está en ponerte ciertas películas palomiteras siendo niño o adolescente, que es cuando más puedes disfrutarlas y, por tanto, la sensación es la misma viéndolas en los 80 o en los 2010.* Tal vez, dentro de unas décadas sí pueda haber una sensación extraña de ver decorados y moda antigua, algo así como cuando yo veía pelis de los 50 o 70 siendo niña.

Además, el cine de antes es mejor que el actual y eso puede apreciarlo casi cualquiera.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

sertorivs dijo:


> Masacre..os olvidáis del cine ruso...El Don Apacible...cine japonés...El Aroa Birmana



Yo no puedo con algunas pelis míticas del tarado de Takeshi Kitano.



Pajarotto dijo:


> El otro día ví Dead of Night. Y el moñeco me recordó a ti. Especialmente cuando dice lo de Wouldn't I? (sobretodo cuando intenta estrangular a un personaje diciendo wouldn't I?). Es un momento del cine muy Cilindrin.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

Poleo dijo:


> Los musicales de cualquier tipo y época. Cada 2 minutos se ponen a bailar sin motivo
> (-tiene ud. hora?
> -las ochooo menos cuaaaartoooo...
> Bailecito que te casco).
> ...



JOPVTA. No tienes sensibilidad ni gusto:


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> Allá van las mías que recuerdo así a bolapié:
> 
> Desayuno con Diamantes: peli jipijapi ensalzada por mentes simples y sobrevaloradores varios de la protagonista sin curvas.
> 
> ...



Ostras, Forrest Gump es ya un clasicazo del siglo pasado.

Jaja, recuerdo a un gordaco de mi colegio, de estos que no sé cómo tenía a casi TODAS las tías agregadas a facebook (yo incluida), y bueno, en algunos de sus "estados" del facebuki puso la famosa frase de "la vida, caja y bombones" que decía Forest, pero además en plan todo serio.    Lo terminé desagregando porque me resultaba un tipo algo desagradable.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Nov 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> BLADE RUNNER!!!!
> Menudo truñaco!!!! Ni lo he visto!!!! No me atrevo, por si me quedo dormido para siempre!!!



A mi no me lo parece, es cojonuda


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Nov 2021)

Ciudadano Kane es aburridísima. Te das perfecta cuenta de que es un peliculón y que revolucionó para siempre la historia del cine...pero es aburridísima y la historia no me interesa un carajo. 

El halcón maltés. Es absolutamente imposible seguirle el hilo. 

Barry Lyndon. Estoy roncando antes de los 20 minutos. Ryan O'Neill era guapísimo (no homo) pero tiene menos carisma que una piedra. 

Vertigo. Que sí, que la fotografía es deliciosa. Que James Stewart es Dios y que Kim Novack era un monumento...me la suda. No me interesa un coño la historia. A años luz de La ventana indiscreta, Los pájaros, Con la muerte en los talones o La soga. Sobrevaloradísima no; lo siguiente de lo siguiente.


----------



## Popuespe (27 Nov 2021)

"Taxi Driver" es un puto aburrimiento, menudo truño. "Mad Max" la original, no ha por donde cogerla (no así el remake que es sublime), "Blade Runner" dios d emi vida...
Ah y "La guerra de las Galaxias" la original, fui de pequeño al cine, cuando se estrenó (8 o 9 años tendría) ¡y me dormí! y eso que era en el cine, que no iba nunca.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Nov 2021)

ciudadane corki, que diga kane

puta mierda infecta

maltes es de 5-6 y gracias

barry lindon es un peliculón hdp @Xequinfumfa 

vertigo tb está bien


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Nov 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ya hay que ser subnormal para ver pelis en blanco y negro cuando estamos en plena edad dorada de los efectos digitales... Dentro de 40 años os pondréis Transformers 5 y diréis que es un peliculón.



Me muero por ver pelis de mujeres pegapatadas y feminazis.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Nov 2021)

patilltoes dijo:


> Dogville. Menuda mierda. Y narrada por una voz tediosa que te cuenta lo que ves.
> 
> Se supone que el cine es algo visual, pero parece ser que no.



mecago en todos tus muertos 

dogville es top 30-50 de la historia


----------



## Leer (27 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Senderos de Gloria es tan buena que tu comentario debe estar haciendo llorar a Dios y al Espíritu Santo.
> 
> La vi de nuevo hace poco y no me creía lo bien dirigida que está y lo bonito (y la verdad que contiene) que es el final.



Puede ser buena técnicamente y que me parezca un tostón igualmente.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Nov 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> mecago en todos tus muertos
> 
> dogville es top 30-50 de la historia



Una puta mierda es. Y encima aburrida.


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

Leer dijo:


> Puede ser buena técnicamente y que me parezca un tostón igualmente.



Es muy buena tanto en el fondo como en la forma.

La escena final define muy bien sin decir nada a las fuerzas armadas como institución.


Se ve como caminan hacia la muerte tres combatientes para ser ejecutados mientras el ejército institucional, no combatiente les observa.
Es demoledor cuando pasas junto a los gordacos de la banda o al cura dando consejos...


----------



## patilltoes (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Es muy buena tanto en el fondo como en la forma.
> 
> La escena final define muy bien sin decir nada a las fuerzas armadas como institución.
> 
> ...



Puntualización chorra: No es la escena final, es la de la cantina.


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

patilltoes dijo:


> Puntualización chorra: No es la escena final, es la de la cantina.



Es la que mejor recuerdo.
Me impacto mucho porque yo he servido muchos años en el ejército y me pareció muy adecuada para describir ese choque entre la milicia institucional y los que al final luchan y mueren por su país que son los de siempre.
Como reflexión a contrario antes , en la película, se ejecuta por cupo para justificar un ataque mal planeado. Hoy se condecora por cupo para pagar favores y comprar voluntades.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Nov 2021)

La de la cantina es casi más bestia. Un poco antes ha hablado con el general y consigue que encierren al de su división, pero se da cuenta de lo totalmente corrompido que está el ejercito por arriba.

Vuelve a la compañía y se asoma a la cantina. Cuando sale la chica al escenario todos los soldados ponen cara de animales, unga bunga, violación.

El coronel baja la mirada y piensa, "¿de verdad me he jugado el tipo por estos?, ¿son iguales que los de arriba?" pero al ir cantando (la que sería la mujer de Kubrick, por cierto) la chavala, los soldados se emocionan y empiezan a llorar. El coronel ¿Dax? hace un pequeño gesto y se ve como piensa, "no, no son animales, son mejores que los que he tratado hace nada. Hice lo correcto al dar la cara por ellos hasta donde pude".

Unos segundos después viene el sargento y trae órdenes del alto mando, les vuelven a mandar al frente, a la picadora de carne. Y el coronel acepta la orden (es un militar de verdad, al fin y al cabo) pero pide que les deje unos minutos más.

Fin de la peli
----
Para mí roza la perfección, al menos en un sentido curioso. Yo no veo ninguna escena de la que puedas prescindir y la he visto unas cuantas veces solo y acompañado. No hay nada que sobre o esté de relleno. Y nunca he visto otra peli de la que decir lo mismo.


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

patilltoes dijo:


> La de la cantina es casi más bestia. Un poco antes ha hablado con el general y consigue que encierren al de su división, pero se da cuenta de lo totalmente corrompido que está el ejercito por arriba.
> 
> Vuelve a la compañía y se asoma a la cantina. Cuando sale la chica al escenario todos los soldados ponen cara de animales, unga bunga, violación.
> 
> ...



Cierto.
EXCELENTE CIERRE.
A mi se me quedó grabada la ejecución pero como dices es una detrás de otra.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (27 Nov 2021)

"Senderos de gloria" es un poco coñazo, tiene ese final tan bueno con las dos escenas (la de la ejecución y la de la cantina) que deja muy buen sabor de boca, pero el resto de la peli es un meh, quitando el paseo de Kirikikí Douglas por las trincheras no tiene nada de especial.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Cierto.
> A mi se me quedó grabada la ejecución.



Tiene un montón de escenas memorables. Básicamente todas. El juicio es tremendo, cuando va el cura y le rompen el cráneo a uno, la traición cuando exploran la tierra de nadie, el diálogo entre el oficial de artillería y el general cuando le ordena bombardear a su propio ejército o cuando uno de los condenados implora piedad a su sargento y este le dice que se serene, que piense en sus hijos y esposa, acepte la muerte y que, total, en nada se juntarán todos al otro lado.


----------



## cebollo (27 Nov 2021)

Quizá sea porque la moraleja tópica de que el dinero es malo y satánico no me conmueve especialmente pero El tesoro de Sierra Madre me dejó muy frío, se me hizo larga y la olvidé a los 4 minutos. 

Me pasa algo parecido con El verdugo. Como obra anti pena de muerte es un fracaso. ¿Cuantos pepitos actuales aceptarian ejecutar criminales a cambio de pisito regalado? ¿Tres millones, cuatro millones? Es una peli muy inferior a Plácido o a Bienvenido Mr. Marshall


----------



## Visir (27 Nov 2021)

Si entre todos reunierais media neurona os daríais cuenta de que este hilo expone que cualquier cosa imaginable disgusta o gusta a millones de cretinos, y después de eso:

1. Abriríais hilo para explicar qué os interesaría de una película (qué os gusta de las películas que os gustan no porque siempre decís gilipolleces vacías que podría decirse de cualquiera).

2. Abriríais hilo para tratar de encontrar causas de ese fenómeno. Pero la vergúenza que sentís os impide querer buscar, todos sabéis que pensar os va allevar a descubrir con más nitidez la mierda ridícula, aneuronada y amoral que sois.

Tampoco habéis abierto jamás el hilo "¿qué os gustaría encontrar en el foro?" Porque todos lo sabemos ya: os sentís monstruosamente ridículos cada segundo de vida y ansiáis que os aplaudan u os traten como si dijerais algo o importárais algo, a cambio de lo mismo.

3. Abriríais hilo para exponer qué juicios de este hilo os han dejado flipando más (desde mi perspectiva ganan los de Star Wars).


La realidad final, e incluso el motivo inicial de todo, es que a todos os mata de vergüenza lo que sois.


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

Visir dijo:


> Si entre todos reunierais media neurona os daríais cuenta de que este hilo expone que cualquier cosa imaginable disgusta o gusta a millones de cretinos, y después de eso:
> 
> 1. Abriríais hilo para explicar qué os interesaría de una película (qué os gusta de las películas que os gustan no porque siempre decís gilipolleces vacías que podría decirse de cualquiera).
> 
> ...



No va de que cualquier cosa puede gustar o no va de ciertas cosas, en este caso películas, que por unos motivos u otros se consideran generalmente buenas aunque no nos gusten y no nos parezcan buenas.
Va del snobismo de considerar bueno lo que la mayoría o ciertas élites consideran bueno.
Es decir en el fondo va contra lo políticamente correcto.


----------



## cebollo (27 Nov 2021)

El graduado es otra que me dejó muy frío. 

Hay opiniones variadas y contradictorias sobre muchas películas pero en otras yo creo que hay bastante consenso. Que Ciudadano Kane es repetitiva y aburrida te lo suscribe el 80 por ciento de los que la hayan visto por primera vez la última década.


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

También hay películas que están muy valoradas porque supusieron, cuando salieron, un cambio en la forma de narrar cinematográficamente y eso tiene un valor objetivo fuera de gustos y opiniones políticas 

Un ejemplo claro de esto es el nacimiento de una nación.



PD A MI ME GUSTO y eso que son más de 3 horas de cine mudo


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> También hay películas que están muy valoradas porque supusieron, cuando salieron, un cambio en la forma de narrar cinematográficamente y eso tiene un valor objetivo fuera de gustos y opiniones políticas
> 
> Un ejemplo claro de esto es el nacimiento de una nación.
> 
> ...



Para valorar esta película basta ver el cine anterior y posterior a ella, con independencia de que la película en si nos guste o no.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Nov 2021)

_me pones esta tarde el pisito, Plácido el verdugo y no lo pienso. 

bueno ayer noche estaba la de soñadores, con Eva green despelotada y sin cara sucubo, y bueno, que buena estaba, eso si, la peli sin sonido. _


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Para valorar esta película basta ver el cine anterior y posterior a ella, con independencia de que la película en si nos guste o no.



Cierto. Antes de esta se rodaba con cámara y encuadre fijo. Como si grabaras una obra de teatro.


----------



## CaCO3 (27 Nov 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> La puta guerra de las galaxias.
> 
> Simplemente, odio el espacio.



Yo no del todo, pero es que son muy malas y pueriles. El universo creado por Lucas puede estar bien (al que le guste, a mí no me entusiasma), pero las películas son insoportables para un individuo con una mente de más de 7 años. A su lado, un capítulo de Barrio Sésamo, por guión, parece cine de adultos.

Y los más ridículos son los que se ponen dignos criticando las tres primeros episodios y las guerras cháricas de los últimos. ¡Pero si todo es una puta mierda, joder!


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Nov 2021)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Yo no del todo, pero es que son muy malas y pueriles. El universo creado por Lucas puede estar bien (al que le guste, a mí no me entusiasma), pero las películas son insoportables para un individuo con una mente de más de 7 años. A su lado, un capítulo de Barrio Sésamo, por guión, parece cine de adultos.
> 
> Y los más ridículos son los que se ponen dignos criticando las tres primeros episodios y las guerras cháricas de los últimos. ¡Pero si todo es una puta mierda, joder!



Yo no puedo juzgar con la cabeza fría la saga de Star Wars porque sus fans son lo que más asco me dan de la galaxia. He conocido a varios y parecen gilipollas en serio. Es el monotema. Están atrapadisimos con esa puta mierda.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> El graduado es otra que me dejó muy frío.
> 
> Hay opiniones variadas y contradictorias sobre muchas películas pero en otras yo creo que hay bastante consenso. Que Ciudadano Kane es repetitiva y aburrida te lo suscribe el 80 por ciento de los que la hayan visto por primera vez la última década.



El graduado la vi y me quedé iwal. Es insulsa. Del palo "desayuno con diamantes". Son pelis que te quedas, ah OK.

En los 60's hay mucha basura sobrevalorada (comenzando por directores italianos que todos sabemos quien son) Muchísima.


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El graduado la vi y me quedé iwal. Es insulsa. Del palo "desayuno con diamantes". Son pelis que te quedas, ah OK.
> 
> En los 60's hay mucha basura sobrevalorada (comenzando por directores italianos que todos sabemos quien son) Muchísima.



A mi de cine italiano el Ladrón de Bicicletas me encantó.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> A mi de cine italiano el Ladrón de Bicicletas me encantó.
> Ver archivo adjunto 851516



No me referia a De sica. Y el ladrón de bicicletas no es de los 60's.


----------



## JmDt (27 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No me referia a De sica. Y el ladrón de bicicletas no es de los 60's.



Cierto es del 48


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Nov 2021)

Quizás las más endiosadas sean El Sueño Eterno y Ciudadano Kane. 2 ejercicios de estilo peñazos a más no poder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

El ciborg que vino de la nada.


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El actor secundario es muy tsundere.



Pajarotto, yo creo que, además de Pajarotto, eres alguien más en el foro (alguien igual de simpático).

Eso de "tsundere" y lo de "atacadle" (al que había dicho que "La noche del cazador") corresponde bien a ese otro forero.


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ciudadano Kane es aburridísima. Te das perfecta cuenta de que es un peliculón y que revolucionó para siempre la historia del cine...pero es aburridísima y la historia no me interesa un carajo.
> 
> El halcón maltés. Es absolutamente imposible seguirle el hilo.
> 
> ...



El carisma de Ryan O'neill en la película es el que se supone que debe tener, por eso termina su historia de la forma en la que lo hace.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Nov 2021)

¿Cuales son las peliculas mas sobrevaloradas de la historia del cine?


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> A mi de cine italiano el Ladrón de Bicicletas me encantó.
> Ver archivo adjunto 851516



Yo creo que le gustaría a cualquiera que supere lo de que es una película en b/n. Tiene lo bueno de una película entretenida y de una película de autor. Pocas películas alcanzan ese equilibrio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Nov 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *SOLARIS Y STALKER de tarkovsky*
> 
> Dos truños infumables que pusieron de moda los commis gafapastosos
> 
> ...



Peliculas de culto


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Peliculas de culto



Repito: ambas muy buenas.

Y Bergman habla de cosas que nadie más se ha atrevido a mencionar y de una forma que nadie más sabe hacerlo.


Leer dijo:


> Puede ser buena técnicamente y que me parezca un tostón igualmente.



Es buena/bonita técnicamente, la historia es interesante (muy bien contada). Es una película muy buena. 

Que te parezca un tostón a tí no va a hacer que deje de ser una película buenísima que tiene el prestigio que merece.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Pajarotto, yo creo que, además de Pajarotto, eres alguien más en el foro (alguien igual de simpático).
> 
> Eso de "tsundere" y lo de "atacadle" (al que había dicho que "La noche del cazador") corresponde bien a ese otro forero.



Todo el mundo sabe que soy @Cilindrin


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Es la que mejor recuerdo.
> Me impacto mucho porque yo he servido muchos años en el ejército y me pareció muy adecuada para describir ese choque entre la milicia institucional y los que al final luchan y mueren por su país que son los de siempre.
> Como reflexión a contrario antes , en la película, se ejecuta por cupo para justificar un ataque mal planeado. Hoy se condecora por cupo para pagar favores y comprar voluntades.



La escena de la cantina es muy bonita. Si puedes, ve la peli otra vez (para recordarla). Los soldados se están comportando como bestias -por la prisionera alemana, una enemiga- hasta que oyen cantar una canción que conocen (que comparten con esa mujer alemana; que están en la misma situación que ellos de alguna forma) y tienen un pequeño momento de hermosura y de poder expresar lo que llevan dentro.


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> "Senderos de gloria" es un poco coñazo, tiene ese final tan bueno con las dos escenas (la de la ejecución y la de la cantina) que deja muy buen sabor de boca, pero el resto de la peli es un meh, quitando el paseo de Kirikikí Douglas por las trincheras no tiene nada de especial.



Pero a muchos no se nos hace coñazo en absoluto. A mí me gustó todo, y creo que a mucha gente también.

Y el paseo por las trincheras...que maravilla.


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que soy @Cilindrin



No, no, eres otro...uno muy jocosillo y que está muy pesado con las películas de seres orgánicos/cibernéticos que no existen (las pelis no existen, bueno ese tipo de seres tampoco todavía).


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Yo no del todo, pero es que son muy malas y pueriles. El universo creado por Lucas puede estar bien (al que le guste, a mí no me entusiasma), pero las películas son insoportables para un individuo con una mente de más de 7 años. A su lado, un capítulo de Barrio Sésamo, por guión, parece cine de adultos.
> 
> Y los más ridículos son los que se ponen dignos criticando las tres primeros episodios y las guerras cháricas de los últimos. ¡Pero si todo es una puta mierda, joder!



Bueno, las tres primeras al menos tienen un cierto encanto (la fotografía de esos años, por ejemplo, era más encantadora). Las nuevas son lo mismo pero sin alma.

Y desde luego que son películas para niños, y para gente que se queda estancada de por vida en la infancia (no sé qué puede ver un adulto en ellas).


----------



## chusto (27 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> El club de la lucha. Infumable.
> No me enteraba de nada, todo ilogico.



El Club de la Lucha es una pelicula que esta como 20 años por delante de su epoca tanto en aspecto audiovisual como la tematica de la historia. 

Normal que no la entendieras si eras un poco corto y te hace gracia "AQui no hay quien viva", "La que se avecina" o cualquier seriecita de macacos motosierrables.


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> De fritz Lang me encantó la de un asesino M creo que se llamaba excelente.
> 
> Metrópolis me encantó pero el cine mudo no todo el mundo lo soporta, el nacimiento de una nación también me gustó mucho y la de ángeles del infierno la de los aviones...



De Fritz Lang también es una maravilla "Perversidad". Contada como un cuentecito, pero muy bien contada.

M es, como dices, excelente.


----------



## chusto (27 Nov 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> La puta guerra de las galaxias.
> 
> Simplemente, odio el espacio.



Tienes un alma viejuna desde que nacistes. Se nota mogollon.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (27 Nov 2021)

París Texas

Como tiene esa musiquita pues parece que vaya a ocurrir algo pero no, varias horas de NADA.


----------



## Roquete (27 Nov 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> París Texas
> 
> Como tiene esa musiquita pues parece que vaya a ocurrir algo pero no, varias de NADA.



Paris Texas es muy buena película de una persona destrozada, que va volviendo poco a poco a la vida y que decide hacer, al menos, algo bien: reunir a un niño -su propio hijo- con su madre. Así que sí va de algo y algo ocurre.

Como muchas buenas películas (y muchas obras de arte), lo que intenta, sobre todo, es ir contándote cosas que, al tiempo que hacen avanzar la historia, van "pintando" un paisaje emocional (un intento de que sientas y veas sus sentimientos). Y lo consigue (esto es dificilísimo de hacer y pocos directores lo consiguen).


----------



## Leer (27 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Repito: ambas muy buenas.
> 
> Y Bergman habla de cosas que nadie más se ha atrevido a mencionar y de una forma que nadie más sabe hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Ni lo pretendo.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2021)

El 99% de las peliculas son INFUMABLES.

Ya os ireis dando cuenta cuando os hagais mayores.


----------



## tejoncio (28 Nov 2021)

chusto dijo:


> El Club de la Lucha es una pelicula que esta como 20 años por delante de su epoca tanto en aspecto audiovisual como la tematica de la historia.
> 
> Normal que no la entendieras si eras un poco corto y te hace gracia "AQui no hay quien viva", "La que se avecina" o cualquier seriecita de macacos motosierrables.



Ya llegó el gafapasta cuñao… jajaja
sabras tu lo que me gusta a mi.


----------



## Cilindrin (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que soy @Cilindrin



No, no y no.

Pajarotto soy YO.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Don Pajarotto, le veo un poco intratable hoy.
> Por unirme al coro, "Casablanca". Muy pretenciosa y simplona. Sí, Bogart tiene estilo, la Bergman una belleza con chispa y el comisario gabacho golferia, pero no salen de ahí.
> 
> Y al Lazlo lo entregaria gratis a los nazis.



Yo la vi varias veces de joven, y nunca entendí por qué se aclamaba tanto esa película. Hasta que, después de 20 años sin volverla a ver, la vi a mis 50. Entonces me encantó.
Creo que la edad y la experiencia de la vida son decisivas a la hora de valorar ciertas películas y libros.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Cilindrin dijo:


> No, no y no.
> 
> Pajarotto soy YO.


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Yo la vi varias veces de joven, y nunca entendí por qué se aclamaba tanto esa película. Hasta que, después de 20 años sin volverla a ver, la vi a mis 50. Entonces me encantó.
> Creo que la edad y la experiencia de la vida son decisivas a la hora de valorar ciertas películas y libros.



Completamente cierto. A mí me pasó con Eric Rohmer; yo con 20 pensaba: ¿pero de verdad se tiene en tanta estima a un director que hace películas que no van de nada? .
Y luego le dí una nueva oportunidad, años después, y vi que habla de todo (lo presenta de forma sutil), pero que tienes que haber vivido un poco para poder verlo.

Casablanca es una película encantadora, no es la mejor ni en su planos ni en su historia, pero está contada de una forma que la hace muy especial. Lo mismo pasa con "Qué bello es vivir", que la criticaban por ahí. Parece una película más de esa misma época, y tiene alguna cosilla ridiculilla, pero el resultado de todas sus partes es una película muy, muy bonita.

Tanto "Casablanca", como "qué bello es vivir", como "La noche del Cazador" (menciono las tres porque en el hilo se han mencionado las tres) están contadas, un poco, a modo de cuento. Y puede que sea eso lo que echa a mucha gente para atrás: historias que hablan sobre sentimientos reales pero dándole este toque de cuento que las hace muy especiales.


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



¡jajaja!, vale, yo digo que eres Pajarotto + Cilindrin+ Obiwanchernobil, y que estás chaladísimo. Esa es mi apuesta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Se que sí creo un hilo sobre películas ciborg sería rápidamente un multipagina, pero ya he tenido bastante éxito en este foro, no quiero acaparar más premios, así que puedes crearlo si quieres.

Yo ahora a mismo estoy más a complacer a otros foreros con mi hilo de los nocturnos de burbuja que ya tiene más de 3500 me saques como bien sabes y que me valió mi último premio como "forero ENTERTAIMENT de burbuja".

El otro asunto que consume mi tiempo como bien sabes es la proximidad de la guerra civil en burbuja, Los reformistas discutimos cómo será el nuevo orden en burbuja, los ministerios, la reestructuración de los foros, y todas esas cosas.


Durante la guerra te deseo la mejor de las suertes como siempre te he deseado, pero....*SOLO PUEDE QUEDAR UNO!!!!!.*


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajaja!, vale, yo digo que eres Pajarotto + Cilindrin+ Obiwanchernobil, y que estás chaladísimo. Esa es mi apuesta.



¿Cómo te has dado cuenta que soy @Obiwanchernobil?

Eres el primero que se ha dado cuenta del foro. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Kremlink (29 Nov 2021)

Infiltrados


----------



## areks123 (29 Nov 2021)

Pues ayer vi Barry Lyndon incitado por las críticas de este tema y me pareció una obra de arte. Belleza pura y reflejo de la psique humana. Se me hizo corta.


----------



## J90ose (29 Nov 2021)

los 7 samurais


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

areks123 dijo:


> Pues ayer vi Barry Lyndon incitado por las críticas de este tema y me pareció una obra de arte. Belleza pura y reflejo de la psique humana. Se me hizo corta.



Me la voy a mirar. Hace tiempo que la tengo en la lista.


----------



## Decipher (29 Nov 2021)

J90ose dijo:


> los 7 samurais



Está bien, pero entiendo al que se le haga pesada.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Nov 2021)

Flash Gordon que la estoy viendo ahora.
La habre visto mil veces de crio...
que jodidamente mala y buena es al mismo tiempo.

Y que barbara que estaba Ornella Mutti y Melody Anderson.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Nov 2021)

Memorias de África, el peor tostón del mundo, habré empezado a verla 10 veces y nunca la he terminado.


----------



## damnit (29 Nov 2021)

Ciudadano Kane y Metrópolis de Fritz Lang


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Cómo te has dado cuenta que soy @Obiwanchernobil?
> 
> Eres el primero que se ha dado cuenta del foro. Enhorabuena.



Como eres tan socarrón no sé si creerte (serías capaz de decir que he acertado incluso si no lo he hecho), pero el estilo de chistes es muy parecido en ambos usuarios. En ese "atacadle" (que, por cierto, me hizo muchísima gracia) me pareció estar leyendo a Obiwan.
También el propio motivo del hilo se me hace parecido a varios hilos abiertos por Obiwan y también el hecho de que Obiwan esté pasando tan desapercibido (con comentarios locos que se van por peteneras) en un foro en el que metería más baza (pero para qué meterla, si ya lo está haciendo Pajarotto). Y también porque tus avatares me resultan parecidos (que los escogería el mismo tipo de persona) pero siendo uno "poli bueno" y otro "poli malo".

¿No bromeas al decir que he acertado?


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Como eres tan socarrón no sé si creerte (serías capaz de decir que he acertado incluso si no lo he hecho), pero el estilo de chistes es muy parecido en ambos usuarios. En ese "atacadle" (que, por cierto, me hizo muchísima gracia) me pareció estar leyendo a Obiwan.
> También el propio motivo del hilo se me hace parecido a varios hilos abiertos por Obiwan y también el hecho de que Obiwan esté pasando tan desapercibido (con comentarios locos que se van por peteneras) en un foro en el que metería más baza (pero para qué meterla, si ya lo está haciendo Pajarotto). Y también porque tus avatares me resultan parecidos (que los escogería el mismo tipo de persona) pero siendo uno "poli bueno" y otro "poli malo".
> 
> ¿No bromeas al decir que he acertado?



Pues no.

Efectivamente soy @Obiwanchernobil y efectivamente es el user que uso para pasar desapercibido tal y como comentas.


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

J90ose dijo:


> los 7 samurais



Intenta verla en algún otro momento de tu vida, si la coges en el momento adecuado, de verdad, te resultará entretenidísima.

Yo cuando decidí verla pensé en dividirla en dos visionados, pero la vi de una atacada, no podía dejar de mirar.

Y te digo lo que a mucha otra gente...os lo digo a todos porque a mí me vino muy bien: intentad ver películas que están bien consideradas aunque os resulte un poco rollo. Como si tuviérais que hacer los deberes. Aunque os durmáis.

Hay algo en muchas de las mejores películas que solo se aprecia cuando el cerebro para de pedir que todas las pelis sean tan sorprendentes como Alien, Blade Runner, El Padrino, etc. (que son maravillosas, pero son placeres rápidos que impiden al cerebro sentarse a mirar tranquilamente otras películas que dan menores picos de dopamina).
Algunas, a la larga, os seguirán pareciendo un rollo (Ciudadano Kane, ¡jajaja!) pero otras empezarán a mostrar lo que tienen de bueno.

Yo estuve una trabajando en un lugar en el que obligatoriamente tuve que ver unos bodrios (películas realmente malas, con pretensiones y sin talento) y unas plastas de tal tamaño (que me tenía que tragar enteras) que después, hasta el ver cine mudo bueno me parecía estar en Port Aventura ¡jajaja!.

Y no estoy dando "consejitos de sabio", es lo que me gustaría que me explicaran a mí porque es increíble cómo la percepción puede cambiar cuando le das una oportunidad al cerebro.


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Efectivamente soy @Obiwanchernobil y efectivamente es el user que uso para pasar desapercibido tal y como comentas.



¡Me hace ilusión haberlo detectado!


----------



## JmDt (29 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Ciudadano Kane y Metrópolis de Fritz Lang



Ciudadano Kane no me termina de gustar en esa de acuerdo.

Metrópolis me encantó. El problema de metrópolis es que es cine mudo y es una barrera que muchos no están dispuestos a soportar (yo antes no veía cine mudo pero poco a poco le he pillado el gusto).

A mi me pareció increíble la ciencia ficción estilo años 20.


----------



## Decipher (29 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Ciudadano Kane no me termina de gustar en esa de acuerdo.
> 
> Metrópolis me encantó. El problema de metrópolis es que es cine mudo y es una barrera que muchos no están dispuestos a soportar (yo antes no veía cine mudo pero poco a poco le he pillado el gusto).
> 
> A mi me pareció increíble la ciencia ficción estilo años 20.



H. G. Wells tenia una crítica muy poco amigable de Metrópolis. A mi me pareció un tostón infumable. Fue un fracaso comercial en su dia, por cierto.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> H. G. Wells tenia una crítica muy poco amigable de Metrópolis. A mi me pareció un tostón infumable. Fue un fracaso comercial en su dia, por cierto.



El problema es que Metropolis tiene tantas versiones diferentes que no sabe uno de cuál están hablando.


----------



## Decipher (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El problema es que Metropolis tiene tantas versiones diferentes que no sabe uno de cuál están hablando.



Yo vi la larga con el metraje argentino ese, para hacerla aún mas coñazo. Masoca que es uno.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo vi la larga con el metraje argentino ese, para hacerla aún mas coñazo. Masoca que es uno.



Yo es que la ví troche de años y recuerdo que me gustó, pero tengo que volverla a ver. Pero me apetece cero ver cine mudo ahora mismo o sea que puede esperar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Efectivamente soy @Obiwanchernobil y efectivamente es el user que uso para pasar desapercibido tal y como comentas.




Así es


Roquete dijo:


> Como eres tan socarrón no sé si creerte (serías capaz de decir que he acertado incluso si no lo he hecho), pero el estilo de chistes es muy parecido en ambos usuarios. En ese "atacadle" (que, por cierto, me hizo muchísima gracia) me pareció estar leyendo a Obiwan.
> También el propio motivo del hilo se me hace parecido a varios hilos abiertos por Obiwan y también el hecho de que Obiwan esté pasando tan desapercibido (con comentarios locos que se van por peteneras) en un foro en el que metería más baza (pero para qué meterla, si ya lo está haciendo Pajarotto). Y también porque tus avatares me resultan parecidos (que los escogería el mismo tipo de persona) pero siendo uno "poli bueno" y otro "poli malo".
> 
> ¿No bromeas al decir que he acertado?




Es cierto que @Pajarotto ha tenido que cambiar el rumbo en el foro, dejar las criptomonedas,usar sus multis y refinar su estilo para volver a la lucha por el premio Forero revelación.

Pero lamento comunicarte que no estoy inactivo, solo estoy reunido con mi equipo de gobierno del partido de los reformistas pues de avecina la gran guerra civil en burbuja.

Mientras, debo prestar atención al foro más seguido de burbuja y con crecimiento más rápido de la historia de guardería en burbuja que es de los nocturnos y por el que conseguí mi último galardón "burbuja ENTERTAIMENT".

Se que muchos soñais con un crossover entre @Pajarotto y @Obiwanchernobil como veo en mi buzón inundado a MP pidiéndolo, pero lamento deciros que a pesar de que el respeto es mutuo las negociaciones están rotas.

Somo el messi y el cristiano de burbuja, sed conscientes de la suerte que habéis tenido de tener dos foreros al mismo tiempo de este nivel, como la liga española.con Messi y CR7.

Aún así es tiempo de estrategias, hay muchos premios en juego el año que viene y una gran guerra civil.

Solo puede quedar uno!!!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Me hace ilusión haberlo detectado!




La virgen santa...y es del 2015.


----------



## Decipher (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo es que la ví troche de años y recuerdo que me gustó, pero tengo que volverla a ver. Pero me apetece cero ver cine mudo ahora mismo o sea que puede esperar.



Todo el subtexto ese de lucha proletaria, supongo que seria de super actualidad en su dia pero me parecia ridículamente simplista y trilladisimo, se me atragantó cosa mala, todo muy previsible.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Todo el subtexto ese de lucha proletaria, supongo que seria de super actualidad en su dia pero me parecia ridículamente simplista y trilladisimo, se me atragantó cosa mala, todo muy previsible.



Hombre es cine mudo, no vas a esperar que sea muy sofisticado.


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Ciudadano Kane no me termina de gustar en esa de acuerdo.
> 
> Metrópolis me encantó. El problema de metrópolis es que es cine mudo y es una barrera que muchos no están dispuestos a soportar (yo antes no veía cine mudo pero poco a poco le he pillado el gusto).
> 
> A mi me pareció increíble la ciencia ficción estilo años 20.



Y muchas veces en el cine mudo hay otra barrera: la puñetera música que deciden ponerle. Yo muchas veces he tenido que quitar la música porque me reventaba la cabeza.


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa...y es del 2015.



Pero solo este año estoy realmente teniendo actividad. Abrí la cuenta no recuerdo para qué, la verdad.

¿Con ese mensaje me querías decir que es algo que ya todo el mundo sabía? (lo de que sois el mismo)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero solo este año estoy realmente teniendo actividad. Abrí la cuenta no recuerdo para qué, la verdad.
> 
> ¿Con ese mensaje me querías decir que es algo que ya todo el mundo sabía? (lo de que sois el mismo)




No precisamente eso....diría que todo lo contrario.

Te gusta el cine ciborg?.


----------



## Roquete (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No precisamente eso....diría que todo lo contrario.
> 
> Te gusta el cine ciborg?.



¿El cine de género "ciborg", "porno ciborg" o el cine hecho por ciborgs?

Dame un ejemplo de cine ciborg -que no sean esas películas que mencionaste y que solo tú has debido ver- para decirte si me gusta o no.


----------



## Decipher (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hombre es cine mudo, no vas a esperar que sea muy sofisticado.



No creo que el hecho de que sea mudo impida sofisticación. Me parece mas convencionalismo por parte de los autores que fueron a una historia muy previsible. Le salvo la estética que es bastante buena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿El cine de género "ciborg", "porno ciborg" o el cine hecho por ciborgs?
> 
> Dame un ejemplo de cine ciborg -que no sean esas películas que mencionaste y que solo tú has debido ver- para decirte si me gusta o no.





El último ciborg italiano 1964.

Un drama en el que un marinero italiano al volver de faenar en alta mar se encuentra a un ciborg haciéndole la faena a su mujer.


----------



## señortopocho (29 Nov 2021)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> 2001: Una odisea en el espacio



Tres veces e intentado verla imposible acabo dormido ya lo deje por imposible


----------



## JmDt (30 Nov 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Y muchas veces en el cine mudo hay otra barrera: la puñetera música que deciden ponerle. Yo muchas veces he tenido que quitar la música porque me reventaba la cabeza.



En FILMIN hay una versión de Metrópolis remasterizada con música moderna y se ve bastante mejor que otras versiones


----------



## Straton (30 Nov 2021)

Blade Runner

El jovencito Frankenstein nunca la he visto entera, me aburre sobremanera.


----------



## Roquete (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El último ciborg italiano 1964.
> 
> Un drama en el que un marinero italiano al volver de faenar en alta mar se encuentra a un ciborg haciéndole la faena a su mujer.



Esa no la he encontrado, pero he visto que hay otra que debe ser 10/10:

"Ciborgrelli, no hace falta castrarlo". 
Va de un ciborg creado para sustituir a los castratis, su carrera se viene abajo cuando en medio de una actuación se le raya el disco y la gente descubre que solo era un ciborgillo de primera generación que en vez de cantar bien -con una garganta de última tecnología-, solo daba al play del disco que le habían incrustado en la espalda -con grabaciones de castratis ya muertos-.


----------



## Roquete (30 Nov 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> En FILMIN hay una versión de Metrópolis remasterizada con música moderna y se ve bastante mejor que otras versiones



¡Oh!, a ver si la veo.


----------



## Roquete (30 Nov 2021)

Es curioso que no te guste, porque la foto de tu avatar bien podría formar parte del imaginario de la película (esa camiseta prieta, esa media sonrisa, esa melenita que se intuye y el fondo claro...).

Yo creía que esta película le gustaba a casi cualquiera que la viera, es muy entretenida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Esa no la he encontrado, pero he visto que hay otra que debe ser 10/10:
> 
> "Ciborgrelli, no hace falta castrarlo".
> Va de un ciborg creado para sustituir a los castratis, su carrera se viene abajo cuando en medio de una actuación se le raya el disco y la gente descubre que solo era un ciborgillo de primera generación que en vez de cantar bien -con una garganta de última tecnología-, solo daba al play del disco que le habían incrustado en la espalda -con grabaciones de castratis ya muertos-.
> ...




A mi me pareció correcta pero no un peliculón.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 Dic 2021)

A mí las de Arma Letal me parecieron una reputísima mierda (sobre todo la de Joe Pesci de rubio platino, cual parodia del replicante Roy Batty).


----------



## cebollo (4 Dic 2021)

Birdman no es un clásico pero es consumadamente mala, el peñazo perfecto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Esta injustamente menospreciada:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Birdman no es un clásico pero es consumadamente mala, el peñazo perfecto.




A mi me parece un peliculón.


----------



## Roquete (6 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta injustamente menospreciada:



Tienes que abrir otro hilo para acoger a esas otras películas que, para usar tus palabras, han sido injustamente menospreciadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Tienes que abrir otro hilo para acoger a esas otras películas que, para usar tus palabras, han sido injustamente menospreciadas.




Desde luego, nos saldría un hilo interesante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

@Pajarotto Veo que as recibido una nominación de momento en los premios navideños de burbuja.

Te doy la enhorabuena, gane quien gane todos tenemos mucho nivel.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (20 Dic 2021)

Estoy viendo El Séptimo Sello, llevo 10 minutos.
Pero qué p.ta broma es esta?


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Estoy viendo El Séptimo Sello, llevo 10 minutos.
> Pero qué p.ta broma es esta?



jejeje


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, no es película clásica pero he visto _Déjame entrar_, la peli de vampiros y sin estar mal que pretenciosidad mas sobrevalorada.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Dic 2021)

No sé si se habrá dicho, pero Braveheart me parece un tostonaco altamente infumable que la única gracia que tiene es ver a Mel Gibson matando ingleses sin ton ni son.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No sé si se habrá dicho, pero Braveheart me parece un tostonaco altamente infumable que la única gracia que tiene es ver a Mel Gibson matando ingleses sin ton ni son.



Además con esa película comenzó la mierda esa de moda de que todos los personajes "bárbaros" tienen que ir pintados de azul en las batallas; da igual que sean vikingos del siglo X, pictos del siglo III, highlanders del siglo XIV, britanos del siglo I AC...


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No sé si se habrá dicho, pero Braveheart me parece un tostonaco altamente infumable que la única gracia que tiene es ver a Mel Gibson matando ingleses sin ton ni son.



eregia

Es lentilla a ratos, eso si.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (31 Dic 2021)

- Ciudadano Kane, 4 intentos infructuosos de verla completa

- El Gatopardo, 3 intentos infructuosos de verla completa

- Blade Runner. A la 3 fue la vencida, prevía concienciación y trabajo psicológico para soportar tan gigantesco tostón.

- Cuentos de Tokio. Plano fijo y cámara a medio metro del suelo, o cuando los japoneses parecen tener la inteligencia emocional de un niño de 5 años. La estética japonesa la salva de querer cortarte las venas

- El último tango en París. Soberana mierda pretenciosa y coñazo infumable del comunista gramsciano hijo de puta de Bertolucci


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2021)

Suspiria y toda la mierda del Dario Argento ese


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Dic 2021)

cualquier película de kubric es basura


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Dic 2021)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> - Ciudadano Kane, 4 intentos infructuosos de verla completa
> 
> - El Gatopardo, 3 intentos infructuosos de verla completa
> 
> ...



El gatopardo hace años que la quiero ver por Alain Delon que es mi actor favo pero es que no tengo huevos de tragarme semejante mierda. La he mirado por encima y pinta a tostón pollavieja a kms que espanta. Y encima no saldrá ningún gato pardo, ya lo estoy viendo.


----------



## SolyCalma (31 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cualquier película de kubric es basura



Lavate la puta boca antes de decir semejante soplapollez


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Dic 2021)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Estoy viendo El Séptimo Sello, llevo 10 minutos.
> Pero qué p.ta broma es esta?



La hora del lobo es otra basura obsoleta. O Fresas salvajes.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (31 Dic 2021)

El padrino me gustó, de hecho me vi las 3 de seguido. Se hizo largo pero era buen cine.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (31 Dic 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> El club de la lucha. Infumable.
> No me enteraba de nada, todo ilogico.



esto ya es por picar


----------



## SolyCalma (31 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No sé si se habrá dicho, pero Braveheart me parece un tostonaco altamente infumable que la única gracia que tiene es ver a Mel Gibson matando ingleses sin ton ni son.



Madre mia, eso obviamente no se ha dicho antes porque hay que ser plenamente retrasado y tener muy poco y mal gusto para decir eso de Braveheart. Un peliculón que tiene una música increíble, muchas escenas épicas e inolvidables, una historia redonda.. en fin, estás en este mundo porque tiene que haber de todo.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Dic 2021)

areks123 dijo:


> Pues ayer vi Barry Lyndon incitado por las críticas de este tema y me pareció una obra de arte. Belleza pura y reflejo de la psique humana. Se me hizo corta.



Me pareció un puto coñazo muy bien fotografiado. La música también está bien. FIN.

La historia es una gilipollez. Personajes sin carisma. Todo muy lineal, muy formulaico. Muy puta mierda. Estilo sobre substancia, clarisimamente. No sé hasta qué punto el actor protagonista fué el correcto porque no transmite nada en absoluto.


----------



## eltonelero (31 Dic 2021)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Estoy viendo El Séptimo Sello, llevo 10 minutos.
> Pero qué p.ta broma es esta?



Pues yo me la he visto estas navidades. Me esperaba algo terroríficamente denso, indescrifable, gafapastil y aburrido pero se ve fácilmente y tiene hasta ratos de "humor". Obviamente la gente devoradora de mierdaflix no la digerirá. 
Por temática si queréis ver algo de verdad denso y dificil de tragar veros Andrei Rublev de Tartovski


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Dic 2021)

¿Miedo a qué? ¿Somos adolescentes?

Todas las de Star Wars, Star Trek,la mayoría de James Bond,...basura.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Miedo a qué? ¿Somos adolescentes?
> 
> Todas las de Star Wars, Star Trek,la mayoría de James Bond,...basura.



Puedo decir orgullosamente que no he visto ni una pelicula de Star Trek. Ni capítulos de la serie.

Todo lo demás, de acuerdo. James Bond son peliculas infumabilisimas en su mayoría.

Star Wars, me da asco el fandom, soy incapaz de objetividad con las tres primeras películas, los fans de la saga me dan demasiado asco.


----------



## Tails (31 Dic 2021)

Esta es la mejor







que se quite terminator y demás basura


----------



## Rodal (31 Dic 2021)

pongo la sinopsis de la pelicula y si empieza....:
1. Un exagente de los servicios especiales... DESCARTADA
2. Una madre, una mujer, un disminuido, un profesor.. se enfrenta sola/o. DESCARTADA
3. Fulanita se enamora...DESCARTADA

El 7 sello, salvo el vestuario y la escenografia que parecen salidos del AliExpress me parece un peliculon


----------



## Tails (31 Dic 2021)

Rodal dijo:


> pongo la sinopsis de la pelicula y si empieza....:
> 1. Un exagente de los servicios especiales... DESCARTADA
> 2. Una madre, una mujer, un disminuido, un profesor.. se enfrenta sola/o. DESCARTADA
> 3. Fulanita se enamora...DESCARTADA
> ...



un ex marine


----------



## LeeMarvin (31 Dic 2021)

Hay 18 millones de pelis que no he visto, y que ya no voy a ver, pero no pq crea que van a ser un truño, que puede que sí, sinó pq no se puede ver todo... 
De la época muda no he visto muchas, aunque sí vi a los cómicos, Chaplin, Harold Lloyd, Keaton, no fui más allá. 
No he visto a Griffith a Eisenstein o Murnau.
Tampoco he visto a riefenstahl. Sí vídeos, pero no sus pelis. Igual que la etapa alemana de fritz Lang. 
Ni los franceses como Jean cocteau, Jean vigo, René Clair, ni masterpiece italianas como Ladrón de Bicicletas, Stromboli o Fellini 8 1/2
De Godard creo que no he visto ninguna, lo mismo para Chabrol o Fassbinder.
Por no hablar de mi ignorancia en cine de latam, India o asiático más allá de los títulos que todo el mundo conocemos.


----------



## Rodal (31 Dic 2021)

Tails dijo:


> un ex marine



Si señor, es la excusa de mala película para que el actor sea capaz de hacer cualquier cosa, si habla fluidamente chino mandarín, si sabe pilotar un helicoptero o un mig, si escala montañas o sabe perfectamente la geografía de cualquier región del mundo, es que era un exmarine.


----------



## JmDt (31 Dic 2021)

Rodal dijo:


> Si señor, es la excusa de mala película para que el actor sea capaz de hacer cualquier cosa, si habla fluidamente chino mandarín, si sabe pilotar un helicoptero o un mig, si escala montañas o sabe perfectamente la geografía de cualquier región del mundo, es que era un exmarine.



Y si es ex policía Nacional es TORRENTE


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 Dic 2021)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Madre mia, eso obviamente no se ha dicho antes porque hay que ser plenamente retrasado y tener muy poco y mal gusto para decir eso de Braveheart. Un peliculón que tiene una música increíble, muchas escenas épicas e inolvidables, una historia redonda.. en fin, estás en este mundo porque tiene que haber de todo.



Braveheart es una puta mierda para paletos que se creen la historia de mierda de Sir Güiliam Gualas de que le violearon a la señora ...

Y esto es una aproximación de William Wallace, ni iba pintado de colores ni llevaba faldita de maricón de mierda, que por eso supongo que te gustó la película:






LeeMarvin dijo:


> Hay 18 millones de pelis que no he visto, y que ya no voy a ver, pero no pq crea que van a ser un truño, que puede que sí, sinó pq no se puede ver todo...
> De la época muda no he visto muchas, aunque sí vi a los cómicos, Chaplin, Harold Lloyd, Keaton, no fui más allá.
> No he visto a Griffith a Eisenstein o Murnau.
> Tampoco he visto a riefenstahl. Sí vídeos, pero no sus pelis. Igual que la etapa alemana de fritz Lang.
> ...



Pues cuando te pongas al día con todo eso, te recomiendo el Séptimo sello, y así te acabas de suicidar.

Ahora sin bromas, hay películas que son de una época y es difícil tragarlas si no entiende que son de otra época. De Lang, la etapa antes de irse a USA me parece cuanto menos curiosa, si quieres ver Metropolis y el Vampiro de Dusseldorf están bien. Las de Mabuse ... va a gustos. Pero ya te digo, antes era más fácil parecer genial porque todo estaba por descubrir, no las mires desde la óptica actual.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Dic 2021)

Ojo que yo me considero medio gafaoastoso para el cine, pero la saga de El Padrino me parece una puta mierda, si eso es lo mejor que ha hecho el ser humano en más de cien años de séptimo arte mejor pasamos al octavo. La primera se salva porque está Brando que es el puto amo, pero encima se lo cargan incomprensiblemente rápido, donde no sale Brando pues bastante rollete; ya la segunda y la tercera parte me parecen directamente malas. 

Luego de las pelis icónicas de los ochenta que tanto gustan a los de mi generación la verdad es que a mí ni fu ni fa, Regreso al Futuro o las de La Guerra de las Galaxias ya me hacían bostezar de chaval y ahora directamente me Dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> A mí las de Arma Letal me parecieron una reputísima mierda (sobre todo la de Joe Pesci de rubio platino, cual parodia del replicante Roy Batty).



+1000


----------



## frankie83 (6 Jun 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> 2001: Una odisea en el espacio



Buaaaah esto es un películon, hay cosas peores


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Truño sobrevalorado. De forma nada sorprendente fue un fracaso en taquilla en su día. Película de pretenciosos gafapastas.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo con lo cinefilo que soy no he tenido cojones de empezar esas dos. Ya te digo todo. Me pasa lo mismo con películas ultra largas históricas al rollo "El Gatopardo".
> Lo de Bergman pienso iwal. Da risa ver gente los 60's explicandote de qué va la vida cuando no han tenido que mamar gilipolleces mundiales como el coronatimo y otros fraudes analogos.
> 
> 
> Más hate.



El gattopardo es estupenda


----------



## sinosuke (6 Jun 2022)

Sacando Reservoir Dogs y Pulp Fiction todas las pelis de Tarantino me parecen una mierda pinchada en un palo.....y las de Kill Bill además con el añadido de tomadura de pelo al espectador....


.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Truño sobrevalorado. De forma nada sorprendente fue un fracaso en taquilla en su día. Película de para gafapastas. 



Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Braveheart es una puta mierda para paletos que se creen la historia de mierda de Sir Güiliam Gualas de que le violearon a la señora ...
> 
> Y esto es una aproximación de William Wallace, ni iba pintado de colores ni llevaba faldita de maricón de mierda, que por eso supongo que te gustó la película:
> 
> ...



Ese grabado es una representación menos realista de William Wallace que la película Braveheart.

Parece un grabado renecentista representando a un personaje medieval con una armadura renacentista.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

El club de los poetas muertos


----------



## Ignadaptado (6 Jun 2022)

Ninguna, si una peli me parece un tostón lo digo y me quedo tan ancho.


----------



## XXavier (6 Jun 2022)

El Salario del Miedo. Se han hecho dos películas. La primera es especialmente famosa (y mala...).


----------



## XXavier (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo con lo cinefilo que soy no he tenido cojones de empezar esas dos. Ya te digo todo. Me pasa lo mismo con películas ultra largas históricas al rollo "El Gatopardo".
> Lo de Bergman pienso iwal. Da risa ver gente los 60's explicandote de qué va la vida cuando no han tenido que mamar gilipolleces mundiales como el coronatimo y otros fraudes analogos.
> 
> 
> Más hate.



'El Gatopardo' es un poco tostón, pero tiene el aliciente de ver a Claudia Cardinale en su mejor momento. Y la autenticidad de los escenarios está muy cuidada. El mayor interés de la película es que expone la transición histórica entre el feudalismo y el capitalismo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (11 Sep 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Barry Lyndon es una obra maestra que habla de la caída de un ser humano desde la inocencia y los sentimientos puros hasta la mediocridad afectiva y vital. Y lo explica rematadamente bien.
> 
> La segunda parte no cae en picado, es la vida del personaje la que cae en picado, y es difícil para el espectador aceptar que su protagonista se vaya hundiendo hasta la nada.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Sep 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Barry Lyndon es una obra maestra que habla de la caída de un ser humano desde la inocencia y los sentimientos puros hasta la mediocridad afectiva y vital. Y lo explica rematadamente bien.
> 
> La segunda parte no cae en picado, es la vida del personaje la que cae en picado, y es difícil para el espectador aceptar que su protagonista se vaya hundiendo hasta la nada.



De hecho es de las mejores de Kubrick, con Senderos de gloria.


----------



## Topacio (11 Sep 2022)

-Cualquier película de Guillermo del Toro.
-It o la secuela It follows, y eso que me encanta el cine de terror.
-La mayor parte de peliculas en blanco y negro también se me hace un tostón verlas, a excepción de algunas como "La noche de los muertos vivientes"


----------



## n_flamel (11 Sep 2022)

Casi todas las de Lynch, una basura para gafapastas. 
Las pelis de Wim Wenders. 
El Padrino, sobre todo las secuelas.


----------



## hartman (11 Sep 2022)

como digais los bingueros os crujo.


----------



## kikepm (11 Sep 2022)

Haciendo una recopilación de todas las películas que habeis puesto en el hilo, más valdría decir cuales si son buenas. 

La lista sería infinitamente más corta.


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me pareció un puto coñazo muy bien fotografiado. La música también está bien. FIN.
> 
> La historia es una gilipollez. Personajes sin carisma. Todo muy lineal, muy formulaico. Muy puta mierda. Estilo sobre substancia, clarisimamente. No sé hasta qué punto el actor protagonista fué el correcto porque no transmite nada en absoluto.



No sabia que eras un puto niñato de mierda sin poder atender a algo durante 5 minutos sin explosiones mediante

la pelicula es un 10, que no te guste porque no te llama la atención la historia es otra cosa, a mi me encanta y me la suelo poner varias veces al año de fondo porque la tengo muy vista

La historia: 

el tio pasa de ser un señorito al que le roban a la novia, pasando por un juicio a pistola, un robo, se mete en el ejercito en el siglo 17, que era casi una condena a muerte siendo tropa... va a la guerra de los 7 años, deserta, lo capturan los prusianos y lo hacen recluta a la fuerza...


luego por hechos de armas el comandante lo tiene como protegido, le dan misiones de espia en la policia, vuelve a desertar y se va a hacer vida de libertino gentilhombre con un noble de tercera y trabajan como jugadores profesionales (trileros), mientras tanto hace duelos

le roba la preciosa mujer a un noble gordo que se muere, se casa...... y pasan 10 cosas más

luego vas recomendando por ahi peliculas de serie Z que si giallo italiano y nosequé


----------



## Hermericus (11 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Miedo a qué? ¿Somos adolescentes?
> 
> Todas las de Star Wars, Star Trek,la mayoría de James Bond,...basura.



Yo de star trek simpatizo con los Borg y sobre todo con Q.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cualquier película de kubric es basura



Mereces el ignore


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Matsusita karijawa fue el gran inspirador de morricone, mirricone aprendió todo de el (reconocido por el mismo en alguna entrevista).

Años después matsusita le demandaría por la BSO de cinema paraíso, llegarían a un acuerdo extrajudicial donde morricone tuvo que pagar al japonés 12 millones de euros por los royalties de la banda sonora.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Sep 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los que ahora tienen 20 o 25 años, ¿han visto Terminator, Regreso al futuro, Rocky o Grease? ¿Qué les han parecido?



Pues que son pelis para adolescentes o gente de CI menor de 90.

Sob pelis de puro entretenimiento, no es Cine con mayusculas.


----------



## alvysinger (11 Sep 2022)

Muchos totems que se nombran por aquí, puedo entender que no gusten, pero de obras maestras no bajan. Por decir algo: no conozco ninguna película mejor que Barry Lyndon en los últimos 45 años.

Mierdas es lo que lleva haciendo Hollywood finales de los 70, el cine murió, gracias a dos señores, el Spielberg con su Tiburón y Lucas con la primera Star Wars. En los ochenta y los noventa se pueden contar las obras maestras con los dedos de una mano y sobran un par. Y en el Siglo XXI no hay ninguna.


----------



## FilibustHero (11 Sep 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> -Cualquier película de Guillermo del Toro.



Empecé a ver "La forma del agua". Ambientación perfecta, buenos actores, la fotografía, lo tenía todo. Es del tipo de cine que me tira, me gustan bastante ese tipo de películas de ficción y de mundos distópicos (a cada uno le gusta lo que le gusta). Y la crítica era excelente. 
No tuve huevos de terminarla, la película es infumable, lo tiene todo pero no hay quien la aguante, es la madre de todos los tostones.

Con el espinazo del diablo me pasó algo parecido, y eso que en auquella ocasión no sabía que estaba viendo una peli de del toro.

PD: por cierto, no creo que sean prejuicios. Me encanta el cine mexicano.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 Sep 2022)

Este parece un buen lugar para recomendar Una mujer bajo la influencia, seguro que os encanta.


----------



## Topacio (11 Sep 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los que ahora tienen 20 o 25 años, ¿han visto Terminator, Regreso al futuro, Rocky o Grease? ¿Qué les han parecido?



Y que nos van a parecer? Algunas películas como Regreso al futuro la ponían en reposición en la tele desde hace años y me pareció una buena película, al igual que E.t; Indiana Jones, entre otras.
Solvent Green, Terminator 1 y 2, Blade Runners: películas futuristas que nos van indicando a modo de gracieta cómo va a ser el futuro de la humanidad, o cosas que van a ocurrir, como el soylent Green y en breve los productos soja. 
Grease, musical que nos muestra a los spaghetti de los años 70's , aunque en vez de esta película, me gustaría opinar de otra: "Rebelde sin causa" en esa sí que se nota más el cambio que ha tenido las familias y la sociedad


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> BLADE RUNNER!!!!
> Menudo truñaco!!!! Ni lo he visto!!!! No me atrevo, por si me quedo dormido para siempre!!!



La vi en verano, y efectivamente: MENUDA PUTÍSIMA MIERDA DE PELÍCULA!!!!!!!
mira que llevaba 40 años sin haberla visto, y así debió quedar.
Y encima de mala, ha envejecido fataaal!


----------

